# October BFP hopefuls



## everything

Hopefully someone is with me here AF got me so I'm CD1 and onto round 3 of femara


----------



## Lucy139

&#128075; hi...

Hoping for an October BFP too (although very optimistic) on second cycle since implant removal now officially TTC &#128522;


----------



## mummof1

I'm hoping for an October BFP .. In between miscarriage and AF now we are NTNP. But after my period I hope we will be more trying (hubby is nervous).
Good luck to you both!


----------



## fairycat

I'm the same, waiting on AF. 5 weeks post d&c and we will be NTNP once it comes. Hoping to see her ugly face this weekend.


----------



## ILoveme29

Hello ladies I'm nervous I go for my follow up with RE tomorrow to discuss my October iui.. I'm on CD10 but was told to wait out this month..I have been staying relaxed don't want to give my hopes up.. Are you ladies trying naturally or with Meds?


----------



## Holliems

Testing in October also. Currently on cd 12. This is my second cycle TTC I'm 37 with two girls. My expectations are low considering my age. Until recently, I thought as long as a woman still had periods her chances of getting pregnant was the same as when she was younger. Boy was I wrong!


----------



## everything

This is our 17th cycle, I'm 24 and my DH is 27 so I really think it's just dumb luck nothing else :/ we've had two early losses this year. We did the last cycle a little bit relaxed but I think I'm pulling out the big guns this coming cycle and no such thing as relaxing anymore since it really didn't make me feel relaxed at all.


----------



## loved2830

Holliems...my mom had my brother at 41 and he is now 6..so there is always hope! She had a tubal before she conceived him and she didnt do anything special except for a lot of BDing lol so you certainly have a chance!!!


----------



## Justme43

Hey ladies - I am in the same boat with you all. Between D&C and AF which I hope to be here very soon. 

Baby dust to you all!!!


----------



## Isme

I'm also hoping for an October BFP. My birthday is the 10th, and my cycle schedule would have put me testing right around then. I should be ovulating any time now. However, I'm worried that I may have delayed ovulation somehow because I usually have tons of EWCM by this point in my cycle (CD 17) and I'm seeing hardly anything. :-/


----------



## Mdc

I am also hoping for an October BFP (overly optimistic likely). I just had my D&C on 9/11, so just shy of two weeks out. Currently I am cd14 and used to O cd16 or 17, but we will see. I took a pregnancy test today and it is about half as light as the control line (last week the estimator said 2-3 weeks pregnant) so I guess that is good, but I was hoping for lighter. Are your docs monitoring you for decreasing hcg or did they just say to keep taking pregnancy tests? I feel fine with no spotting, but worried they did not get everything maybe I am paranoid. Seems like quite a few ladies the hcg takes a while to go down. 

Iloveme, for this month we are trying naturally and hopefully an IUI if it doesn't work. We needed an IUI to get pregnant last time, so my Ob said that we could even do Femara next time. However we are going to see an RE for logistic IUI reasons (easier to give the same and have the IUI in the same place), so not sure what they are going to say. Our intake appt is on 10/8. 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## fairycat

My Wondfo tests still aren't negative, but the CB digi is negative. My doc doesn't care about hcg. I volunteered that I would be taking tests and I think he thought I was a bit crazy. As long as its going down, you're good. I'll be 5 weeks post tomorrow and I feel like its taking forever. Didn't stop me from ovulating that's for sure.


----------



## LynAnne

I'm between my MC, which happened just over two weeks ago, and AF. I have absolutely no idea when she'll show though as I was spotting on and off until Sunday just passed. :shrug: We're currently NTNP but we hope to start trying again properly in October. 

I've already had three losses this year: early miscarriage in February, ectopic and subsequent tube removal in April and MMC in August which happened naturally in September. The MMC has hit me the hardest of them all but I'm determined to get my rainbow baby! I'm really hoping this next one can be THE one although I'm terrified at the same time.


----------



## thumpette

Due to test on October 14th. First month taking pills and injections to stimulate ovaries and ensure egg release. Going for follicle tracking on Monday which I'm weirdly excited about! If there's multiple follicles we may not be able to try this month so hoping for one nice healthy one. Good luck everyone!


----------



## dinky

Hi ladies I'm hoping for a October bfp! I'm currently 4dpo and planning on testing on October the 1st which is next Thursday and is also dps 30th birthday! Had a mc and d&c 4 weeks ago today I should be 12 weeks pregnant now :( so what a great birthday present that would be!!


----------



## dinky

Mdc said:


> I am also hoping for an October BFP (overly optimistic likely). I just had my D&C on 9/11, so just shy of two weeks out. Currently I am cd14 and used to O cd16 or 17, but we will see. I took a pregnancy test today and it is about half as light as the control line (last week the estimator said 2-3 weeks pregnant) so I guess that is good, but I was hoping for lighter. Are your docs monitoring you for decreasing hcg or did they just say to keep taking pregnancy tests? I feel fine with no spotting, but worried they did not get everything maybe I am paranoid. Seems like quite a few ladies the hcg takes a while to go down.
> 
> Iloveme, for this month we are trying naturally and hopefully an IUI if it doesn't work. We needed an IUI to get pregnant last time, so my Ob said that we could even do Femara next time. However we are going to see an RE for logistic IUI reasons (easier to give the same and have the IUI in the same place), so not sure what they are going to say. Our intake appt is on 10/8.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!

Hi mdc, I am 4 weeks post d&c, I was 8+1 when I had my mc baby was only 7+3 and I didn't get a bfn until yesterday but I did ovulate about 4 days ago I think but that's just based on my usual o symptoms. I know that you can ovulate with small amounts of hcg in your system. I've been testing using ic tests which detect 10miu. Hope this helps xx


----------



## ILoveme29

Hello ladies so my apt with my RE went pretty well. Im now on CD12 I usually ovulate CD 14-17 so I will be busy this week lol. However if I don't end up PG im scheduled for my back to back iui's next cycle which wil be in approx. 17days. I know the days seem so long when your waiting but im trying to be so patient and relaxed. My RE clarified that I don't have a progesterone deficiency which I was very scared about. she believes I MMC due to chromosome abnormality which is not uncommon but not sure if this was the reason either. Im just praying everything goes well and the countdown begins.


----------



## Mdc

Happy Friday everyone! 

Lynane, I have had only one mc, but it was also a mmc. No mc could never be easy, but for me the hardest part is that everything was going well and we were past the risky point and started to believe all would be fine. :hugs: Hoping for a sticky bean for you!

Thumpette, good luck with the medication. I read your blog and it is so heartfelt and you are an amazingly strong woman. 

Dinky, what a great bday present that would be! GL!

ILove, GL! Hopefully you will not need the IUIs, but if you do I am a firm believer of back to back IUIs. I got my first ever BFP the first time we tried it...timing is so critical. 

Afm, I am patiently hanging around waiting to see what my temps do to catch O whenever she decides to come around.


----------



## JasmineFrame

Im still waiting for AF last time i had my levels checked they were at 20.6 but im hopign AF comes so and oct can be my month


----------



## fairycat

Ugh, I had cramps then spotting today, thought AF was finally here. Nope. Maybe another day :(


----------



## thumpette

Must be so tough waiting for your cycles to return girls. Really hope there's lots of October bfps. X


----------



## thumpette

I had my follicle tracking today, one nice big follicle. Tough having the first scan since we got confirmation that Max's heart had stopped. For some reason I didn't expect that to impact me so much. Took my pregnl injection this evening to trigger egg release and have another scan on Friday. Fingers crossed!


----------



## mummof1

Hey ladies , so I'm not sure what's going on.. I figured I would have AF right now , 4 weeks post miscarriage... And then try again and have a late October bfp . 
But I just took a pregnancy test and it's positive .. It's a pretty good line ... Could this still be leftover hcg ??


----------



## LynAnne

mummof1 - I replied on you post in Pregnancy Tests so I won't repeat myself again but I do think that it's a pretty strong line. Test again in a couple of days and then if you see progression get an appointment for bloods.

Finding myself inadvertently in the TWW is driving me crazy. How did I do this before? I'm desperate to test and know although, to be fair, I think I'll just be onto next month but still. I have symptoms but I can't help but think they are either AF related or just in my head! :dohh:


----------



## mummof1

Thank you .. Just trying to get as many opinions as possible while I wait it out ! 
I'm leaning towards left over hcg that just doesn't want to leave .. Only time will tell I guess 
Good luck to you !


----------



## Isme

mummof1 said:


> Thank you .. Just trying to get as many opinions as possible while I wait it out !
> I'm leaning towards left over hcg that just doesn't want to leave .. Only time will tell I guess
> Good luck to you !

Did you DTD around two weeks after your miscarriage? Since some women have their fertility return right away after a loss, it could be a legitimate positive. It took me 5 weeks to ovulate and 7 weeks to get my first cycle after an early loss back in June, but everyone is so different. Fingers crossed for you. I hope that if this isn't it, then you will get your rainbow very soon. :hugs:


----------



## Isme

thumpette said:


> I had my follicle tracking today, one nice big follicle. Tough having the first scan since we got confirmation that Max's heart had stopped. For some reason I didn't expect that to impact me so much. Took my pregnl injection this evening to trigger egg release and have another scan on Friday. Fingers crossed!

 I can't imagine how difficult that must have been. I am so glad you had a geat-looking follicle and were able to trigger, though. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## fairycat

AF came and went for me. It was super light and only lasted 2 days... unless it decides to come back sometime today. Makes me worried my lining isn't thick enough :( We wanted to try beginning of Oct, but it's making me hesitant. What do you all think?

I had my AF at 5 weeks and 2 days post D&C. Still testing positive, but it's that faint line with no color that you'd question if it's an evap. Hopefully will test negative soon - not that it matters at this point, I guess, but I still would like to see the negative.


----------



## fairycat

I thought AF was done, but she showed again this morning, still super duper light. Wonder what tomorrow will bring. I've had a headache all day, I usually get headaches at the end of my cycle. Stupid hormones.

How is everyone else?


----------



## tcinks

Hey ladies can I join? :) I'm 5dpo and planning to test this weekend. I'm on my second cycle since I delivered my little girl back in July. Last month was a little off, I think I ovulated late. This month seemed pretty typical though, so I'm hopeful!


----------



## ILoveme29

Hello Ladies, So AF showed her face again, which is odd twice in one month, although my last was very light. I go in tomorrow for blood work and Follicle scan. I don't want to get too excited and get my hopes up but that's my update right now

How is everyone else doing ?


----------



## ILoveme29

Welcome, and fx for you, hope you get your Rainbow baby soon



tcinks said:


> Hey ladies can I join? :) I'm 5dpo and planning to test this weekend. I'm on my second cycle since I delivered my little girl back in July. Last month was a little off, I think I ovulated late. This month seemed pretty typical though, so I'm hopeful!


----------



## tcinks

Thank you! :flower:

That must be so frustrating with your cycle, I hope you get some answers soon.



ILoveme29 said:


> Welcome, and fx for you, hope you get your Rainbow baby soon
> 
> 
> 
> tcinks said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies can I join? :) I'm 5dpo and planning to test this weekend. I'm on my second cycle since I delivered my little girl back in July. Last month was a little off, I think I ovulated late. This month seemed pretty typical though, so I'm hopeful!Click to expand...


----------



## fairycat

Welcome tcinks! Fx for you! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Justme43

Hey ILoveme... fingers crossed. Let us know how it goes. 

AF showed up yesterday for the first time post D&C yesterday and today it is kind of heavy. That is the way it used to be - the first day is light and then 2-3 days of heavy and then it tapers off. I am hoping that I follow the same pattern.


----------



## tcinks

Hope it's a typical cycle for you! My first cycle after each loss was heavier and a little off from usual. So annoying.



Justme43 said:


> Hey ILoveme... fingers crossed. Let us know how it goes.
> 
> AF showed up yesterday for the first time post D&C yesterday and today it is kind of heavy. That is the way it used to be - the first day is light and then 2-3 days of heavy and then it tapers off. I am hoping that I follow the same pattern.


----------



## TTC74

Hi all! I'd like to join in! I suffered a loss (ectopic) in August. This is my first cycle TTC again. I think O is today. So, I'll start testing in about 11 days (I'm a terrible POAS addict!)


----------



## LooLooK

Hi everybody
Currently TTC my 1st after blighted ovum in May. This will be the 4th month trying. What a crazy journey we are going through eh ?!

Baby dust to everyone.


----------



## fairycat

Sorry for your losses. I hope this is the month for everybody!


----------



## LynAnne

Tested today more to see if I still had hcg in my system than looking for a BFP. I could still see a squinter so I don't think it is completely out my system. Disappointing! Can't have ovulated when I'd hoped to then. Gah! It's not really a huge deal as we were only NTNP this month but I still wanted to ovulate and give it our best shot whilst not forcing the whole BDing! On Tuesday it will be four weeks since I naturally miscarried my baby (and a further three weeks since we found out) so I'm hoping that I'll at least have my period about then so I can get back to TTCing properly. I just want everything to get back to normal now.


----------



## LooLooK

Sorry I haven't had a second to look back through posts, is everybody using OPK or temping?I'm opk-ing for the 1st time more to see when I ovulate.


----------



## TTC74

I use OPKs and I temp.


----------



## fairycat

LynAnne said:


> Tested today more to see if I still had hcg in my system than looking for a BFP. I could still see a squinter so I don't think it is completely out my system. Disappointing! Can't have ovulated when I'd hoped to then. Gah! It's not really a huge deal as we were only NTNP this month but I still wanted to ovulate and give it our best shot whilst not forcing the whole BDing! On Tuesday it will be four weeks since I naturally miscarried my baby (and a further three weeks since we found out) so I'm hoping that I'll at least have my period about then so I can get back to TTCing properly. I just want everything to get back to normal now.

Low HCG in your system won't prevent you from ovulating. I still have a squinter and I ovulated and had my period.


I don't use OPKs in the traditional sense, but I use them to verify I am O'ing. I go by pains, then test. But been using them since the D&C to see when to expect to O. Didn't quite work as I had 9 days positive, then had very bad O pains, then tested negative the next day. I'll be using them again this month just to make sure I get my timing right. I'm assuming my cycle will be back to normal from on, but you never know.


----------



## LooLooK

Fairy cat-do you find you don't get the same symptoms of ov since the loss? I don't tend to get much ewcm anymore. Boobs don't hurt much either throughout my whole cycle.


----------



## Mdc

LooLooK said:


> Sorry I haven't had a second to look back through posts, is everybody using OPK or temping?I'm opk-ing for the 1st time more to see when I ovulate.

I usually do opks but since I took a pregnancy test last Thursday and it was still positive I did not bother. However I do temp and it looks like O was confirmed last Friday. Although I did have a weird dip below the cover line the other day, but not sure what to make of that. FF keep my first ever solid crosshairs though.


----------



## fairycat

LooLooK said:


> Fairy cat-do you find you don't get the same symptoms of ov since the loss? I don't tend to get much ewcm anymore. Boobs don't hurt much either throughout my whole cycle.

I didn't get the sore boobs after O, usually I have them from the day I O to the day AF comes. Can't say I'm upset about it lol. I didn't have as much EWCM as I normally do, but I still had enough to notice it. Other than that, all was the same - I still broke out like normal.


----------



## LooLooK

Good that you are ovulating though. I'm irrationally worried that I haven't been ovulating. This TTC business is sending me loopy! Don't think I could be bothered with temping. Then again...I said that about opk!


----------



## tcinks

Ugh. I remember testing the hcg down, so hard to wait. And not feeling back to normal yet. So sorry, hope everything is back to normal soon.




LynAnne said:


> Tested today more to see if I still had hcg in my system than looking for a BFP. I could still see a squinter so I don't think it is completely out my system. Disappointing! Can't have ovulated when I'd hoped to then. Gah! It's not really a huge deal as we were only NTNP this month but I still wanted to ovulate and give it our best shot whilst not forcing the whole BDing! On Tuesday it will be four weeks since I naturally miscarried my baby (and a further three weeks since we found out) so I'm hoping that I'll at least have my period about then so I can get back to TTCing properly. I just want everything to get back to normal now.


----------



## fairycat

Yeah it'd be hard to know if you don't have clear cut O symptoms. I only know when I O from the right side because I have a cyst. The left side is trickier. But my trick is to sit on something hard and I can 'feel' my uterus... it's tender or something. Works for me as weird as that sounds lol


----------



## mummof1

If I can jump in , I have pretty strong positive tests still and I'm positive I ovulated around 13 days ago. 
My period started last night !
I thought maybe I had a new pregnancy but it was still leftover hormone


----------



## mummof1

I'm 4 weeks post miscarriage btw!


----------



## fairycat

Me too mummof1 - I'm 6 weeks post and still have 2 lines and just got done with mine. I know you wanted a real positive, but I'm glad at least your AF showed! Hopefully your line will get light enough (if not gone) that you'll know next time. Can't imagine how frustrating that was for you.


----------



## LynAnne

*Fairy cat* - I've heard that you can't ovulate with hcg in your system but then I've heard that you can do long as it's low. I'm really confused! I think it's better to just assume I haven't so that I don't go getting my hopes up! At least my test was super light so if it is a BFP then I'll see a big difference if and when I test next week. There'll be no guessing about it! That's the whole reason I tested early.

*Tcink* I'm so desperate to get back to normal and be able to start TTC properly again. I didn't realise just how impatient I was to begin all this again until u was being forced to wait.


----------



## fairycat

It probably depends on the person. Everything is so individual when it comes to the human body. That's where I'm at too.... my second line is light enough that the strength of the light positive I got last time would be a new pregnancy.


----------



## Justme43

tcinks - So far it seems like usual. I normally start out light and then it gets heavy. The only thing different is I see more clotting (sorry tmi) but I was told to expect that. So this day 3 and its still heavy. Normally it would taper off and lighten up by the 4 day so we'll see. 

TTC74 - Welcome and I am so sorry about your loss honey.:hugs:

LynAnn - your impatience is completely understandable. I think we are all right there with you in that regard. Hang in there..

fairycat - it is amazing how creative we can become as we learn our bodies (lol)

mummof1 - Sorry about your loss honey. :hugs:

Hey fairy, mdc and everyone else :wave:

Got a busy one ahead of me so I have to run. Have a wonderful day and 

:dust: to all!!


----------



## LynAnne

*fairycat* You're right. Everything is so individual which makes this so much harder. There's no hard and fast rules for everyone.

*Justme* It is so hard to be patient isn't it? I know everyone here probably knows exactly how I feel! 

Resigned myself to not being one of the lucky ones who get pregnant before their first period. I've not got any of the "symptoms" any more except from the odd cramp. I'm really disappointed even though we weren't properly trying. Just want my rainbow!


----------



## ILoveme29

Good day Ladies, I went to do my scan and labs today, waiting on that phone call hoping for good news


----------



## Justme43

LynAnne :hugs:


----------



## fairycat

It's only 2 days post AF and I seem to have a lot of EWCM today. What the heck!? This is odd for me at this time in the cycle.


----------



## ILoveme29

I got the call Im over the moon everything looks great, I prayed on it I couldn't wait to start again. I start my letrozole (Femara) tomorrow night and go back for another scan Thursday.


----------



## thumpette

I had my follicle tracking scan today and it confirmed I've ovulated! Had a nice big follicle on Monday and now a textbook corpus luteum today. The doctor was delighted that I've responded so well to the femara and pregnyl on the first cycle. Onto cyclogest tonight now for 10 days. Hopeful that even if I don't get a bfp this month then things are at least improving.


----------



## ILoveme29

so happy for your good news, much baby dust to you!!



thumpette said:


> I had my follicle tracking scan today and it confirmed I've ovulated! Had a nice big follicle on Monday and now a textbook corpus luteum today. The doctor was delighted that I've responded so well to the femara and pregnyl on the first cycle. Onto cyclogest tonight now for 10 days. Hopeful that even if I don't get a bfp this month then things are at least improving.


----------



## Justme43

Wonderful!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## thumpette

ILoveme29 said:


> I got the call Im over the moon everything looks great, I prayed on it I couldn't wait to start again. I start my letrozole (Femara) tomorrow night and go back for another scan Thursday.

Brilliant news! Good luck for thurs!


----------



## TTC74

Crosshairs! My first set since my loss. I'm so hopeful! Bring on the hpts!


----------



## thumpette

I love those crosshairs! &#128536; fingers crossed for you


----------



## LynAnne

Finally got a negative on my hpt test this morning. I don't know if that means I will ovulate soon or already have. I've read so many conflicting things about being able to ovulate with hcg in your system or various amounts that you can so long as it's less than it. Who knows. I'm just pleased that I should be either ovulating or getting AF which means I can start fresh and really go for it now! :happydance:


----------



## Lawes1987

I'm 9 dpo after an 18 month break from trying. This is my first cycle. I've had 3 losses and I'm hoping now I'm married my luck will change. I'm testing on Wednesday! x


----------



## fairycat

Baby dust to everyone!!!


----------



## Justme43

TTC74 - that's great news. Yes...come on hpts. (fingers crossed for you)
LynAnn - I am so happy for you. I know that feeling, its the closest I've felt to normal since the loss. AF is almost gone and I can not wait to get the ball rolling. Good luck honey. 
Lawes - Fingers crossed - Good luck! 
Fairy - how are you feeling today. 

afm - I have no complaints. I started spotting yesterday so I know that AF is on her way out. I am glad she came and now I am glad she is going.


----------



## ILoveme29

im so excited that this thread is being filled with great progress, hoping everyone gets there rainbows soon :happydance:


----------



## fairycat

I'm nervous I already O'ed and missed it - but then I don't feel like I did. I hope this cycle isn't a wonky one. My OPK on cd8 seemed to be positive or very close to it, and I had ewcm for a few days. I didn't have my normal O pains, so very confusing to me. I've never used an OPK that soon, so not sure what to make of it. The next day it was 100% negative, 2nd line barely there. My libido gets really high when I enter my fertile period, and that hasn't happened yet. I'm using Wondfo OPKs and they are new to me, and I've noticed the strength of lines vary from test to test. Hoping I still O on time this weekend.

How is everyone else?


----------



## Mdc

Thumpette and Iloveme, so excited for the IUIs! Cannot wait to start again myself!

Ttc, great news on the crosshairs. And solid none the less!

Lyn, so weird to want a negative hpt test right? I just had my first negative late last week, but supposedly I O'd on cd 15. Gl!

Laws, congrats on getting married and hoping for a super sticky bean for you!

Just, glad AF is packing her bags!

Fairy, hopefully it was a false LH surge. I find (before my mc) that I would get an early surge on cd11 and then a secondary on on cd15 or 16 that would give O based on temps. Threw me for a loop a couple cycles. 

Hi to everyone else!

My temps are barely hanging on to my first ever solid cross hairs, but so far dpo10. Such a weird cycle since I O'd a couple days early and usually my cover line is lower, so kind of confused. I am hoping it is because I have so few pre O temps since I was waiting 14 days post D&C to temp since I do it vaginally. I haven't been feeling anything except some heartburn which I only had with my last BFP, so trying to be hopeful but realistic since we had to use an IUI last time. But hoping karma is giving us a break with a surprise sticky bean for our one year wedding anniversary. 

:dust:


----------



## Lawes1987

Mdc said:


> Thumpette and Iloveme, so excited for the IUIs! Cannot wait to start again myself!
> 
> Ttc, great news on the crosshairs. And solid none the less!
> 
> Lyn, so weird to want a negative hpt test right? I just had my first negative late last week, but supposedly I O'd on cd 15. Gl!
> 
> Laws, congrats on getting married and hoping for a super sticky bean for you!
> 
> Just, glad AF is packing her bags!
> 
> Fairy, hopefully it was a false LH surge. I find (before my mc) that I would get an early surge on cd11 and then a secondary on on cd15 or 16 that would give O based on temps. Threw me for a loop a couple cycles.
> 
> Hi to everyone else!
> 
> My temps are barely hanging on to my first ever solid cross hairs, but so far dpo10. Such a weird cycle since I O'd a couple days early and usually my cover line is lower, so kind of confused. I am hoping it is because I have so few pre O temps since I was waiting 14 days post D&C to temp since I do it vaginally. I haven't been feeling anything except some heartburn which I only had with my last BFP, so trying to be hopeful but realistic since we had to use an IUI last time. But hoping karma is giving us a break with a surprise sticky bean for our one year wedding anniversary.
> 
> :dust:

Thanks MDC! I'm 9 dpo today


----------



## TTC74

So jealous of being 9 DPO! I got my BFP during my ectopic at 9 DPO which will be Saturday for me. I can't wait until then! I'm so eager. I know that the odds are against me after having tried for a year and a half with nothing prior to my ectopic, but I'm still holding out hope now that I have at least gotten a BFP.


----------



## Lawes1987

TTC74 said:


> So jealous of being 9 DPO! I got my BFP during my ectopic at 9 DPO which will be Saturday for me. I can't wait until then! I'm so eager. I know that the odds are against me after having tried for a year and a half with nothing prior to my ectopic, but I'm still holding out hope now that I have at least gotten a BFP.

Absolutely babe! FX for you!! x


----------



## fairycat

Mdc said:


> Fairy, hopefully it was a false LH surge. I find (before my mc) that I would get an early surge on cd11 and then a secondary on on cd15 or 16 that would give O based on temps. Threw me for a loop a couple cycles.
> 
> My temps are barely hanging on to my first ever solid cross hairs, but so far dpo10. Such a weird cycle since I O'd a couple days early and usually my cover line is lower, so kind of confused. I am hoping it is because I have so few pre O temps since I was waiting 14 days post D&C to temp since I do it vaginally. I haven't been feeling anything except some heartburn which I only had with my last BFP, so trying to be hopeful but realistic since we had to use an IUI last time. But hoping karma is giving us a break with a surprise sticky bean for our one year wedding anniversary.

I hope so too! It could happen like this every month, who knows. I suspect I probably didn't, but not sure why the ewcm.

Fx you get an awesome anniversary present!


----------



## Mdc

Lawes, any symptoms for you? Not that I am encouraging symptom spotting. :haha: When will you test? I am going to try and hold out till Monday...don't want a negative to bum me out for my anniversary and we will be at Lake Tahoe so something to keep me preoccupied. 

TTC, I feel the same way about against all odds, but an etopic and mmc are also against the odds, so I feel like we are good for some positive against the odds outcomes. When will you test?


----------



## Lawes1987

Mdc said:


> Lawes, any symptoms for you? Not that I am encouraging symptom spotting. :haha: When will you test? I am going to try and hold out till Monday...don't want a negative to bum me out for my anniversary and we will be at Lake Tahoe so something to keep me preoccupied.
> 
> TTC, I feel the same way about against all odds, but an etopic and mmc are also against the odds, so I feel like we are good for some positive against the odds outcomes. When will you test?

I already cheated and tested yesterday :bfn:

I will test again on Wednesday when I'm 11 dpo. My AF is due on Thursday but as I ovulated a little late I think it may not hit until Saturday (if at all) :hugs:


----------



## TTC74

Mdc said:


> Lawes, any symptoms for you? Not that I am encouraging symptom spotting. :haha: When will you test? I am going to try and hold out till Monday...don't want a negative to bum me out for my anniversary and we will be at Lake Tahoe so something to keep me preoccupied.
> 
> TTC, I feel the same way about against all odds, but an etopic and mmc are also against the odds, so I feel like we are good for some positive against the odds outcomes. When will you test?

Technically, my ectopic was a mmc, too. The RE just stated that he was sure it was ectopic and that's why we couldn't find anything in my uterus at the 6 week ultrasound. So, they gave me methotrexate to avoid the risk of the ectopic bursting in my tube. I totally hear you, though. The odds of those are so against nature. So, hopefully, our next BFP (which WILL come soon), will be our rainbow baby. 

I'm an insane POAS addict. So, I'll probably start testing soon with ICs. Last time I got my BFP at 9 DPO, and I hear of women getting them as early as 8. So, that's Friday for me.


----------



## beemeck

hi girls - looking to join. I tested Oct 1 and got a BFN. Cycle started the next day so I'm currently on CD 4 and will test again on Oct 29. so just waiting to O :coffee: I don't have any children yet, so I'm desperate for my rainbow baby as many of you know! FX for us all :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Lawes1987

Symptom wise I had cramping but that's stopped now. Hot flushes, dizziness, mild nausea, feeling snotty and creamy, sticky CF.

Caved and paid over £9 for a clear blue yesterday but I got a :bfn: I was SO tempted to buy another tonight but I have 15 tests coming from Amazon.


----------



## ILoveme29

Welcome, and much baby dust to you. This will be my first also im so desperate the clock is ticking and I had a want for a lot of children but im being very patient :coffee:



beemeck said:


> hi girls - looking to join. I tested Oct 1 and got a BFN. Cycle started the next day so I'm currently on CD 4 and will test again on Oct 29. so just waiting to O :coffee: I don't have any children yet, so I'm desperate for my rainbow baby as many of you know! FX for us all :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## beemeck

throwing a little extra dust your way :dust::dust: hopefully you'll get lucky as you hit the one year mark! my fingers are def crossed :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LynAnne

I too am trying for my first. Id love for three or four in the end but I seriously would settle on one right now. Id wanted my first by 25 but already the earliest ill have one will be just after my 27th birthday which is disappointing. Keeping my fingers crossed I wont have to wait too much longer.

Lots of baby dust to everyone!


----------



## beemeck

LynAnne said:


> I too am trying for my first. Id love for three or four in the end but I seriously would settle on one right now. Id wanted my first by 25 but already the earliest ill have one will be just after my 27th birthday which is disappointing. Keeping my fingers crossed I wont have to wait too much longer.
> 
> Lots of baby dust to everyone!

that's totally me too! I had hoped for 4. I'll be 29 in a few weeks. Hoping to at least get a BFP for my birthday....!


----------



## LynAnne

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! I have five sisters so I love the idea of a big family but with three losses this year I'm just focusing on having one right now!


----------



## fairycat

I just turned 34 last month and trying for my first also. I feel like my time is running out :(


----------



## danser55

I go to see my RE on Thursday. I am really hoping and praying he is ok with us starting to TTC this month. If so it will probably just metformin, femara and TI, that was how we got pregnant the last time. 

I don't get the baby dust thing. Is it me???? It just makes me think of my daughter's ashes and it's more sad than hopeful.


----------



## ILoveme29

I feel the same ill be just as happy with one at this time. Ill be grateful with what I receive. me and my siblings are 11 years apart my mom also suffered with infertility due to hormone inbalances. im guessing what im going through is genetic :dohh:. FX let this month be it



LynAnne said:


> I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! I have five sisters so I love the idea of a big family but with three losses this year I'm just focusing on having one right now!


----------



## ILoveme29

Aww hang in their your time is coming :hugs:



fairycat said:


> I just turned 34 last month and trying for my first also. I feel like my time is running out :(


----------



## Justme43

I feel like an old hen to all of you. This will be my first at 43 and I so hope that mother nature is kind to me.


----------



## ILoveme29

Sorry for the confussion , baby dust is more like sprinkling sparks your way, like a wand granting you your wish of becoming pregnant, never intended negatively, especially not this forum.:dust:

how long did you have to take your Metformin after you found out you were pregnant? did you have to stop taking it and how much and what time. Im currently on metformin but was never informed to continue or not after.



danser55 said:


> I go to see my RE on Thursday. I am really hoping and praying he is ok with us starting to TTC this month. If so it will probably just metformin, femara and TI, that was how we got pregnant the last time.
> 
> I don't get the baby dust thing. Is it me???? It just makes me think of my daughter's ashes and it's more sad than hopeful.


----------



## LynAnne

My mum had her last at 40 and they were twins! So no one here is too old!! I'm totally focusing on getting one right now and not thinking too far ahead. Dh only really wants three at max anyway. Keeping absolutely everything crossed for no more losses and some smooth sailing!


----------



## Lawes1987

:bfn:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 2


----------



## danser55

ILoveme29 said:


> Sorry for the confussion , baby dust is more like sprinkling sparks your way, like a wand granting you your wish of becoming pregnant, never intended negatively, especially not this forum.:dust:
> 
> how long did you have to take your Metformin after you found out you were pregnant? did you have to stop taking it and how much and what time. Im currently on metformin but was never informed to continue or not after.
> 
> 
> 
> danser55 said:
> 
> 
> I go to see my RE on Thursday. I am really hoping and praying he is ok with us starting to TTC this month. If so it will probably just metformin, femara and TI, that was how we got pregnant the last time.
> 
> I don't get the baby dust thing. Is it me???? It just makes me think of my daughter's ashes and it's more sad than hopeful.Click to expand...

The quotes are probably all messed up. Thanks for the explanation on the baby dust, it feels a bit sad though still. 

I took metformin until I was 12 weeks pregnant. I forgot much it was but when I first started it while TTC I went from 1 pill a day, to 2 pills and then 3 pills. This was the recommendation from my RE and OB but I don't know if every case is the same or not.


----------



## ILoveme29

@Danser I understand and totally sorry you feel that way

Thank you for the info. Im going to continue it until the RE tells me otherwise im taking 500mg


----------



## TTC74

I can relate to a genetic predisposition for early infertility. My mom had completed menopause by the time she was my age. So, the fact that I have a super low ovarian reserve is only a little bit of a surprise. Having said that, my grandmother gave birth at almost 50. So, I'm praying for the best.


----------



## fairycat

Awww.. danser55, I've never thought of baby dust like that, that is sad :( Never any of our intentions to make anyone sad here.

Justme43 - You're not an old hen! It's never too late as long as you're still producing eggs! I understand the feeling, though. I really hope you get your rainbow <3

Everyone else that needs medical help, I wish you ladies the best this month! I don't know much about any of that, but I'm glad there are things out there to help. I can't wait to start seeing some BFP's in the near future!


----------



## Mdc

Lawes, crappy BFN. I agree still early especially if you think you O'd late, so still tons of hope! Cramping is good especially during that window. 

TTC, that makes sense. Oh, Friday is so close! I will be stalk this and your journal!

Welcome beemeck! I am waiting for my first LO also. I waited so long, so it sucks when you are ready and the universe is testing my patience. Good luck catching that eggie!

Danser, good luck with getting the go ahead this month. Never thought about the dust either :hugs:

I was aiming for two, but with my advanced maternal age one successful pregnancy is my focus. I guess as you get older twins are a slightly higher statistically. I would totally take that but DH may faint. :haha:


----------



## LynAnne

I would love twins. Get two for the price of one. And I know how hard twins can be so its not like I just like the idea. I have some knowledge! I even know what names i would use for a boy and girl combo Possibly still a bit young for twins. Seems to be a later in life occurrence in my family.!


----------



## Lawes1987

How long do I wait before I test again?


----------



## TTC74

Lawes1987 said:


> How long do I wait before I test again?

How many DPO are you?


----------



## ILoveme29

Wow does your grand have many children? Idk why or how the genetics didn't come from my grandma with me , who had 10 but lost 3 , now I can't even get one ughh



TTC74 said:


> I can relate to a genetic predisposition for early infertility. My mom had completed menopause by the time she was my age. So, the fact that I have a super low ovarian reserve is only a little bit of a surprise. Having said that, my grandmother gave birth at almost 50. So, I'm praying for the best.


----------



## fairycat

So hubby and I dtd, so if I ovulate on Sat or before, i'll officially be in the tww. I'm really nervous, I didn't think I would be. All the thoughts of are we trying too early/my doc said to wait are playing on my mind. Is there a medical reason to wait 3 cycles? We've waited 1....


----------



## TTC74

ILoveme29 said:


> Wow does your grand have many children? Idk why or how the genetics didn't come from my grandma with me , who had 10 but lost 3 , now I can't even get one ughh
> 
> 
> 
> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> I can relate to a genetic predisposition for early infertility. My mom had completed menopause by the time she was my age. So, the fact that I have a super low ovarian reserve is only a little bit of a surprise. Having said that, my grandmother gave birth at almost 50. So, I'm praying for the best.Click to expand...

I think my grandma had 5. So, not a ton. There was a big break between numbers 4 and 5, though.


----------



## thumpette

7 dpo today, went in for my peak +7 bloods this morning- hoping that at the very least my progesterone will be improved this month, but of course as usual day by day my hopes are building for a bfp. No major symptoms- been feeling more energetic in general with my new anti-intolerance diet but with waves of absolute exhaustion. Right now I'm lying on a bed in the first aid room at work for a little rest (they gave me the keys as a crying room!)


----------



## fairycat

That's awesome that your work gave you a room. Are you on any specific diet? I'm trying to find one for my intolerances too. It's so hard when you can't pinpoint everything.


----------



## everything

thumpette - I'm crossing all fingers and toes for you this month, it's amazing how you realise in this ttc madness that you are often pulling for someone else that you don't even know to get their bfp =) 

I'm waiting to O, this month was our third month on femara but this time they bumped me up from 5mg to 7.5mg on day 3-7 so I'm really hoping this will work it would be so perfect since we will be on our honeymoon when af is suppose to arrive and in a world where I would get a bfp this month our 12 week scan would be right before my birthday and the 20 week scan for my DH birthday. I'm am trying to stay calm though but it's so hard not to get my hopes up that it's crazy. 
Good luck to everyone and hopefully we get many BFP's here this month! =D =D


----------



## TTC74

I'm hoping for lots of BFPs this month, too. I'm only 5 DPO, but I am SO eager. My last BFP came on 9 DPO.


----------



## fairycat

We dtd last night and I already want to test and I haven't even O'ed yet lol. I'm in my fertile period now, my libido finally went up which is my telltale sign. I'm feeling better that I didn't miss it after all. Expecting it by Sat. then I'll officially be in the tww.

I told myself I'd be cool and collected and not test until AF is due, but I don't know if that's going to happen.


----------



## ILoveme29

I really forgot about these hot flashes :wacko::dohh: two more days 2 go


----------



## LynAnne

I feel like this is my first month of TTC ever. I feel so clueless as to what is going on with me and my body since my MC. AF is due today or tomorrow but as I was still getting positive hpt last Thursday I've no idea if she will show on time. I hate being out of tune with my body. I've no idea if I ovulated at all or if I would after my hpt went negative (I tested again on Sunday and got a negative) or whether I'll just get AF. I don't even remember if I've experienced any ovulation pain or cramps before or even how to identify them! Ah, this waiting and confusion is driving me crazy. I feel like I'm just gearing up for AF. I've got some back pain and low stomach cramps today and this morning I got a strong cramp on my right side that lasted a couple of seconds. I don't feel my normal cranky self like I usually do before AF though.


----------



## beemeck

wow so many of us trying for our first! it's heartbreaking really, but I know we will all get our rainbows. I'm just a little impatient :haha: 

looks like a lot of positivity this month and I really have a lot of hope for all of us. can't wait to see some BFPs!


----------



## tcinks

Haha, I always feel that way, too! Why can't we just know instantly??? :rofl:



fairycat said:


> We dtd last night and I already want to test and I haven't even O'ed yet lol. I'm in my fertile period now, my libido finally went up which is my telltale sign. I'm feeling better that I didn't miss it after all. Expecting it by Sat. then I'll officially be in the tww.
> 
> I told myself I'd be cool and collected and not test until AF is due, but I don't know if that's going to happen.

I'm 12dpo and have been testing like crazy but all :bfn: I was so sure I was pregnant, I've been having all my usual symptoms. :( I guess since my loss my body is a little off so I can't rely on the same things anymore. *sigh*


----------



## LynAnne

Oh, I'm super impatient too, beemeck! 

Tcinks a positive won't necessarily show at 12dpo. As they always say, you're not out until AF shows! Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## tcinks

Thanks LynAnne. :) I hope it's just too early. I always got a positive at 9 or 10dpo before, but I know I may have implanted later.


----------



## fairycat

tcinks - I hear you about the symptoms. Obviously I'm not anywhere near pregnant as I haven't O'ed yet, but I still do have some of the symptoms I had when I first found out I was pregnant. I've been super emotional, and makes me wonder how the heck I'm going to tell when I do actually get pregnant again - that was the whole reason I tested in the first place! I feel your frustration. Holding out hope for you though!!


----------



## TTC74

I am symptom spotting too. I'm only 5 DPO and feeling cramps, heartburn, a little nauseous. Obviously all psychosomatic! :haha:


----------



## Mdc

Tcinks, sorry about the negative but with your symptoms late implantation is what I am betting on. 

I hear everyone about the symptoms. I try really hard not to symptom spot, but it is so hard when you get a couple signs similar to the BFP cycle. I had no heartburn yesterday or twinges like I did a couple days ago and driving me nuts. Maybe there is a little sensitive smelling going on, but that is probably pushing it. Did get a temp rise so there is that. Silver lining I guess, although my temps have usually been no help as a clue so they just drive me crazy. What is the definition of insanity...:rofl: I should really just throw the thermometer away after O.


----------



## thumpette

Mdc I'm always thinking I should throw my thermometer away (especially as I'm on fertility drugs now so it's all off anyway)but the thought freaks me out! 

7dpo and had some twinges in my rhs earlier! Here we go!


----------



## ksquared726

Hey guys - I totally hear you about the confusing symptoms. This last cycle was our first ttc since the d&c and I felt exactly like I did with my bfp early on in the tww, and then it faded. I have this twinge spot on the low middle-left side of my uterus that would twinge during my pregnancy. In the last tww it kept twinging and giving me false hope! Then it even did it a few times during AF, and a lot yesterday when I was exercising. I am not going to symptom spot this next cycle because it is totally misleading for me. 

I just turned 31 last week and still trying for our first. Wishing us all lots of good luck for October!


----------



## tcinks

Ksquared, that was one of my big symptoms too! Ugh my body is playing tricks on me. Bfn again today. Af hasn't come but I'm pretty sure I'm out. She's due tomorrow. 

Next cycle, definitely no symptom spotting! It was reliable with my first 2 pregnancies, but apparently not anymore.

I was hoping to be pregnant by my should have been due date on November 7...but looks like that probably won't happen. :(

Good luck to the rest of you ladies for October. :wave:


----------



## TTC74

Okay. I'm delusional. I swear I see the shadow of a line developing on this test, but I know it's too early for that. Wishful thinking? I think so!
 



Attached Files:







10-7-15 hpt.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## fairycat

Do you gals have a cyst on your ovary? I get the same twinges too, but it's because I have a cyst and it acts up when my hormones change. Not saying you do, but may be a cause for confusing symptoms. 

I'm still confused if I O'ed or not last weekend with my seemingly positive OPK. One of my (I hate this word, sorry for using it!) nipples was tingly this morning when I woke up and I about panicked! I keep feeling to see if they are sore. I know it'd be too early for that anyway. That was my main pregnancy symptom - they hurt soooo bad.

Taking OPKs a couple times a day, they are still faint. My calendar says I should O in 3 days, but wondering if I will.


----------



## beemeck

TTC74 said:


> Okay. I'm delusional. I swear I see the shadow of a line developing on this test, but I know it's too early for that. Wishful thinking? I think so!

don't see anything yet sweets but just glanced at your chart and it's so early! so lots of time :) fingers are super crossed for you!


----------



## beemeck

fairycat said:


> Do you gals have a cyst on your ovary? I get the same twinges too, but it's because I have a cyst and it acts up when my hormones change. Not saying you do, but may be a cause for confusing symptoms.
> 
> I'm still confused if I O'ed or not last weekend with my seemingly positive OPK. One of my (I hate this word, sorry for using it!) nipples was tingly this morning when I woke up and I about panicked! I keep feeling to see if they are sore. I know it'd be too early for that anyway. That was my main pregnancy symptom - they hurt soooo bad.
> 
> Taking OPKs a couple times a day, they are still faint. My calendar says I should O in 3 days, but wondering if I will.

lol I'm laughing at nipples haha I always just shorten it to nips!

I have so much stress surrounding O time too. every month I tell myself I won't - so it won't affect anything - but yet every month I do ! grrrr :growlmad:


----------



## tcinks

Oh fairycat, that makes so much sense! I know a few months ago a doctor mentioned I had a cyst, but then when I went to my normal doctor, she said that was common and normal and it would go away on its own. Hmmm. Maybe it didn't? Does that cause problems in trying to conceive? Wow I wish I had remembered that before and not gotten myself worked up!


----------



## ILoveme29

Same here last month had a cyst and this month nothing, they call it polycystic (they are benign not huge and pass) for me, I have had this problem since I was in my teens but my RE and OB says it does not effect getting pregnant only if it is over a certain size they would recommend not, but small cysts will go away.



tcinks said:


> Oh fairycat, that makes so much sense! I know a few months ago a doctor mentioned I had a cyst, but then when I went to my normal doctor, she said that was common and normal and it would go away on its own. Hmmm. Maybe it didn't? Does that cause problems in trying to conceive? Wow I wish I had remembered that before and not gotten myself worked up!


----------



## fairycat

I have no idea about cysts. I seem to have the pains on my right side every time I ovulate from that area. When I was on be pills I didn't have it, every time I came off I had the pain. Doc mentioned it at my ultrasound, but didn't expand on it. I hope mine isnt permanent! Pain goes away at AF so maybe it isnt. It certainly hasn't stopped me from conceiving.


----------



## Mdc

TTC, I posted my thoughts on another thread we are on. I see I am not the only one bnb chatty :winkwink:

I do not have a cyst, but I do see how that would make sense. I only got maybe one or two twinges so nothing constant for me. I did have an interesting thought yesterday. I had been using wondfos to test out hcg (negative on the 3rd), but I use frer for BFP testing. I totally forgot that the sensitivities are so different so I decided on dpo12 to test with a frer. And I guess I got what I wanted...a faint line. Here is my crazy thinking. If I tested and a stark negative I think I would be totally out because I am dpo 12, but a faint line is good because it may be a little surprise brewing. Second, If it is residual hcg I now have a baseline because if the witch stays away this weekend and I took a test and saw a faint line I do not want to have false hope. So either way still not out, but not totally in either. Well, there is some insight to my crazy type A brain. :haha: Guess the waiting continues for me. Tick tock, tick tock. Hoping for some good news for this thread really soon.


----------



## fairycat

Fx for you Mdc!! I'm in the same boat as you.. testing with Wondfos, but will probably confirm a BFP with FRER. Wonfo is alllmmmossst negative, although it seemed to have gotten a tad darker from 2 days ago.. I swear I had a negative. Errgh. Those lines are never totally consistent for me it seems. What are the differences in sensitivities between these two tests? I've read multiple things, but my FRER line is darker than my Wondfo line.


----------



## LynAnne

I am so not used to my cycle being out of sorts! I'm so regular that the fact AF didn't show today has got me feeling annoyed! Not that I want her to show. I'm still hoping for a little surprise but I am really not holding out much hope!


----------



## Mdc

Fairy, from my research wondfo is 25 mIU/ml and the early response it 6.3 mIU/ml so a big difference. Especially since the residual amounts of HCG take a while to get to under 5. So that makes sense you frer is darker. Maybe use your last frer as a baseline to compare when you test for a BFP and test out with wondfo to save $. Either way if either gets darker using non diluted wee that is a good sign.

Sorry your cycle is wonky Lyn. Frustrating I know.


----------



## TTC74

An IC brand called MyBabyTests actually picked up my MMC BFP before FRER did.


----------



## fairycat

I've read the Wondfos are 10 miu. That's what's confusing me. I wish they had the sensitivity on the package.

I'm so confused. My pregnancy test from yesterday was darker than the day before. Is today's even darker, can anybody tell? Or is it because it's still wet with some color? If I did ovulate when I got the positive OPK, I'd be 5 or 6 dpo.. does this even make sense if it did get darker? These tests are driving me bonkers. I don't really have any signs of O, for being due to O in 2.5 days. Usually I have ewcm like crazy, but that happened last week. 

Ignore the OPKs, but I've included them for reference anyway. That was yesterdays (top 2) and today's on the bottom.
 



Attached Files:







tests.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Mdc

Fairy, I think it might depend what type of wondfo you have for the sensitivity. Kind of hard to tell from the picture since one is fresh, and extra hard to tell about the hcg with some residual in your system. A couple thoughts, maybe the wee was more concentrated since the lighter hcg tests. I would think that in theory if there is residual hcg in your system a BFP would show sooner since we get a little extra boost in our hcg numbers, although hcg usually does not start until after implantation. So dpo 5/6 may be a little early, but not out of the realm. Worst part is the waiting to test again, but hoping for something amazing!


----------



## fairycat

To me it wouldn't make sense for it to get darker this early. Could be the concentration, even though it's been pretty concentrated every time I test... looks about the same color. I've been drinking more water the past 2 days so thought it'd be the opposite and show lighter. I'll just chalk it up to the amount of ink in them or it still being wet. I'll be curious to see tomorrows. It's so frustrating when you thought you had a negative test and now it's darker. Ugh.


----------



## Mdc

Fairy, I feel your pain. I am going to try and hold out until after the witch is late and after this morning it is already killing me. :haha: I was a little nerdy (I am a pharmacist and could not help myself) and looked up the FDA approval data for both the wondfo and frer (the 6 days early one). You are right it should have to be on the label. So the wondfo is approved for 25, but at times it can detect much lower levels (it can detect 10 7% of the time, 15 25% of the time, and 20 90% of the time). For the early frer at 6.3 only 38% was positive in one study and then jumps to 97% for 8 and 10 in another study. I really should get back to work, but this is much more fun :rofl:


----------



## fairycat

Wow, that's crazy. I always thought the early frer was 25 as well. Thanks for the nerdy info! ;)

You're smart waiting. I wasn't going to until the test was darker. I should just put them away until the 23rd like I told myself I would do.


----------



## FarfromHome

Can I join in? Hubby and I are really hoping for a BFP this month... I'm trying to stay calm and relaxed but it's so hard! I'm 28, DH is 27 and if I get pregnant it will be my 5th pregnancy. I had a natural miscarriage at 5 wks in May 2011, got pregnant 2 wks later and then had a MMC at 8 weeks with that baby. Chromosome testing revealed she had Trisomy X. I had a D&C and then got pregnant again 3 months later and had our little girl Selah in July 2012. DH and I were finally ready to have another baby last fall and I got pregnant in September but then found out in October it was ectopic. I had methotrexate but my tube ruptured 3 days after my first injection...so I'm down one tube. That whole experience was so difficult I've put off TTC for an entire year but I think I'm finally ready to try again.

I honestly have no idea what is going on with my cycles and ovulation, other than that my cycles seem to be running about 27 days. I got my period on the 1st so I should be on CD 7 with expected fertile window between the 12th and the 16th. I've always gotten pregnant the first cycle trying but I really have no clue what to expect this time after my ectopic and losing a tube. Trying to stay hopeful, but feeling kind of terrified.


----------



## thumpette

What a tough road you've had farfromhome. Hoping you get your rainbow soon. 

I'm 9dpo today, I just want it to be testing time already.


----------



## fairycat

Sounds lIke you've had quite the time FarfromHome, sorry for your losses. I hope you get your rainbow <3. I understand feeling terrified. All we can do is hope for the best!


----------



## beemeck

FarfromHome said:


> Can I join in? Hubby and I are really hoping for a BFP this month... I'm trying to stay calm and relaxed but it's so hard! I'm 28, DH is 27 and if I get pregnant it will be my 5th pregnancy. I had a natural miscarriage at 5 wks in May 2011, got pregnant 2 wks later and then had a MMC at 8 weeks with that baby. Chromosome testing revealed she had Trisomy X. I had a D&C and then got pregnant again 3 months later and had our little girl Selah in July 2012. DH and I were finally ready to have another baby last fall and I got pregnant in September but then found out in October it was ectopic. I had methotrexate but my tube ruptured 3 days after my first injection...so I'm down one tube. That whole experience was so difficult I've put off TTC for an entire year but I think I'm finally ready to try again.
> 
> I honestly have no idea what is going on with my cycles and ovulation, other than that my cycles seem to be running about 27 days. I got my period on the 1st so I should be on CD 7 with expected fertile window between the 12th and the 16th. I've always gotten pregnant the first cycle trying but I really have no clue what to expect this time after my ectopic and losing a tube. Trying to stay hopeful, but feeling kind of terrified.

hi far :) so sorry your journey has been a difficult one. I wish you the best of luck moving forward :hugs: We can be cycle buddies! Oct 2 was CD 1 for me and my fertile window is between 13-16 :thumbup: we got this!


----------



## beemeck

thumpette said:


> What a tough road you've had farfromhome. Hoping you get your rainbow soon.
> 
> I'm 9dpo today, I just want it to be testing time already.

keeping my fingers crossed tightly for you thumpette! I feel like the last couple days before testing are always the hardest! :wacko:


----------



## ILoveme29

fx for you only a few more days, when do you plan on testing?



thumpette said:


> What a tough road you've had farfromhome. Hoping you get your rainbow soon.
> 
> I'm 9dpo today, I just want it to be testing time already.


----------



## ksquared726

Farfromhome and beemeck - I can be your cycle buddy too! Oct 1 was also CD 1 for me. Although my cycles are typically longer so I'm not sure when O will be. 

Farfromhome - I too am so sorry about your multiple losses and how scared you feel to get back to ttc. You said that you used to not have much trouble getting pregnant, so even with one tube I hope that's tha case for you and that you get another rainbow. I myself have been on this journey for a year and 3 months with only 1 bfp so far but no rainbow, so I'm also worries that it's going to take me a while to get another bfp. Fingers crossed and lots of luck to you!

Regarding the possibility of a cyst, I had that detailed ultrasound to confirm the pregnancy loss before my d&c and I specifically asked the doctor about cysts. He said that my uterus and ovaries looked perfectly healthy, but I don't know if a cyst could have developed in my former implantation spot since then. Is it likely to develop one in the uterus? Also the doctor said that our ovaries often have little cysts and the ones they worry about are really big ones that don't go away on their own. I guess I'll give it another cycle or two and see if I still feel the twinge often and don't get a bfp. 

CD 8 today and AF is completely gone today. Yay! That lingering spotting seems to last so long. Now it's just the wait for O signs. Hoping that since AF was back to a normal length that I'll get O a couple of days earlier than last time (last time was CD 19/20).

I was feeling strong last night so I went out to pick up my BFF's baby shower gift. I had pre-ordered some of her registry items online and wanted to get a baby outfit and diapers for the diaper raffle. Oh man it was hard and I tried to get out of there as quick as possible! Hope I do ok on Saturday. My BFF already texted me saying she can't wait to see me, which I think was her way of checking in if I was ok to come. I think she'll be really sensitive and sweet. But I'm still worried about losing it it the middle of a group of ladies I don't know! Anyone else have to go to someone else's baby shower not too long after your loss? It's been 2.5 months since mine.


----------



## beemeck

ksquared726 said:


> Farfromhome and beemeck - I can be your cycle buddy too! Oct 1 was also CD 1 for me. Although my cycles are typically longer so I'm not sure when O will be.
> 
> Farfromhome - I too am so sorry about your multiple losses and how scared you feel to get back to ttc. You said that you used to not have much trouble getting pregnant, so even with one tube I hope that's tha case for you and that you get another rainbow. I myself have been on this journey for a year and 3 months with only 1 bfp so far but no rainbow, so I'm also worries that it's going to take me a while to get another bfp. Fingers crossed and lots of luck to you!
> 
> Regarding the possibility of a cyst, I had that detailed ultrasound to confirm the pregnancy loss before my d&c and I specifically asked the doctor about cysts. He said that my uterus and ovaries looked perfectly healthy, but I don't know if a cyst could have developed in my former implantation spot since then. Is it likely to develop one in the uterus? Also the doctor said that our ovaries often have little cysts and the ones they worry about are really big ones that don't go away on their own. I guess I'll give it another cycle or two and see if I still feel the twinge often and don't get a bfp.
> 
> CD 8 today and AF is completely gone today. Yay! That lingering spotting seems to last so long. Now it's just the wait for O signs. Hoping that since AF was back to a normal length that I'll get O a couple of days earlier than last time (last time was CD 19/20).
> 
> I was feeling strong last night so I went out to pick up my BFF's baby shower gift. I had pre-ordered some of her registry items online and wanted to get a baby outfit and diapers for the diaper raffle. Oh man it was hard and I tried to get out of there as quick as possible! Hope I do ok on Saturday. My BFF already texted me saying she can't wait to see me, which I think was her way of checking in if I was ok to come. I think she'll be really sensitive and sweet. But I'm still worried about losing it it the middle of a group of ladies I don't know! Anyone else have to go to someone else's baby shower not too long after your loss? It's been 2.5 months since mine.

yay I love cycle buddies! The TWW still drives me nuts - I always thought it might get less anxiety ridden in time, but it hasn't yet. 

you have AF visit long like I do! I look at so many charts and think, wow - what a quick period! lol - my spotting goes on for-ev-er. ughhh it drives me nuts! I'm CD 7 today and should be my last day of spotting. have an appt with my OB/gyn today too so anxious about that...

I totally feel you on the baby shower love. me and my two cousins were all exactly 3 weeks apart. My cousin got married last weekend and the two of them were huge and look ready to pop. It's so heartbreaking. I would have been in my third trimester now. I really wanted to be pregnant again by the baby's due date, but I'm not sure if that will happen... It just depends for me. I find it hard to be around my cousins, because they got pregnant so easily and had no struggles. I would never want ANYone to go through struggles, so I guess I just feel like they can't relate at all? I actually was just helping a friend with some baby shower ideas this morning, but I'm so happy for her because she tried for TWO years to get pregnant. I hate that I feel this way - that someone has to qualify for me to be so so happy for them. I HATE it. But what can I do? I just try my best.


----------



## fairycat

ksquared - oh, how awful you have to endure a baby shower! I would totally lose it. It's perfectly alright if you do, I'm sure your friend will be very understanding if you need to excuse yourself for a bit.


----------



## LynAnne

FarfromHome said:


> Can I join in? Hubby and I are really hoping for a BFP this month... I'm trying to stay calm and relaxed but it's so hard! I'm 28, DH is 27 and if I get pregnant it will be my 5th pregnancy. I had a natural miscarriage at 5 wks in May 2011, got pregnant 2 wks later and then had a MMC at 8 weeks with that baby. Chromosome testing revealed she had Trisomy X. I had a D&C and then got pregnant again 3 months later and had our little girl Selah in July 2012. DH and I were finally ready to have another baby last fall and I got pregnant in September but then found out in October it was ectopic. I had methotrexate but my tube ruptured 3 days after my first injection...so I'm down one tube. That whole experience was so difficult I've put off TTC for an entire year but I think I'm finally ready to try again.
> 
> I honestly have no idea what is going on with my cycles and ovulation, other than that my cycles seem to be running about 27 days. I got my period on the 1st so I should be on CD 7 with expected fertile window between the 12th and the 16th. I've always gotten pregnant the first cycle trying but I really have no clue what to expect this time after my ectopic and losing a tube. Trying to stay hopeful, but feeling kind of terrified.

I'm so sorry for all your losses and all that you have been through. I also had an ectopic just earlier this year and my left tube was surgically removed. Luckily, it never got to the point of rupturing not despite being eight weeks on. Getting pregnant with only one tube was a worry for me too but three months later, and only two cycles of actually trying, I was pregnant again. Unfortunately I had a miscarriage just last month with that one but at least it doesn't seem to have messed up my chances of getting pregnant. In fact, only one cycle this year have I not gotten pregnant. We started trying in January but sadly we lost all three of our little ones. Im still trying to be hopeful and optimistic about getting my rainbow but I know it's okay to be a little scared too.


----------



## Mdc

Welcome far! I am so sorry for your loses, and wishing you a healthy sticky bean this month. 

Thumpette, when will you test?

Ksquared, baby showers and pregnant ladies are hard for me to handle. I haven't been to a shower, but I do have one back home in Nov. I want to be supportive (I know she also had a mc), but man still torn because I do not want to be jealous or bitter. Sounds like you are doing great by starting by picking up the gifts. 

Beemeck, good luck with your Ob appointment. Is it just a follow up? I understand about those who get their take home baby so quickly. I remember my sis tried one month and bam a beautiful baby girl. It has been almost over a year of us trying and a mc. I want to say something to her about our struggles, but she likely just won't get it. I really feel only those who have been through it understand, and we all understand the jealousy. You are right we are just doing what we can. 

Lyn, I know you probably said this before, but are you doing anything different this time? Or, did the doc just consider the mcs as really awful luck since they are all different?

So my temp is up today, but spotting. Bummer! Not totally out, but not looking good. If the witch is going to show I hope it is in the next couple of days. We have an RE appt today to discuss next steps, and since IUI worked last time I am hoping a medicated cycle will be recommended. Since timing is so critical, I really need to witch to show quickly because if not and FF is right O time will fall right on a work trip, Thanksgiving, and Christmas. No Bueno. Silver linings I guess. So come on witch either strike quick or stay the heck away. Not the she ever listens to me :haha:


----------



## LynAnne

Mdc- The midwife who took me for all my EPU appointments said she would refer me just to check if there was a reason but she also said that I might not fit the criteria as they have all been different. To be honest, I just see it as the worst luck ever. I think that's probably how it has been viewed by everyone who has heard about it! I'm not doing much different this time to be honest. If the worst happens and I miscarry again then I'm going to insist on even just basic testing.


----------



## ILoveme29

Hello Ladies any new updates?

I did another scan today CD10 nurse says im doing great so far, my lining is a 7, 3 follies biggest measuring 12mm so far. I have to go back on Saturday for another scan


----------



## fairycat

So I'm having stuff weird stuff happen today. First, I feel kinda like I have the flu, but my temp is normal. Headache, waves of nausea, just feel not good. 

Then I had some pale pink spotting on the tp at lunch, barely noticeable. Now when I got home from work I had brown. All signs point to that I O'ed last weekend, but really don't know if I actually did or not. Normally, I'd O Saturday, but have 0 signs of it at all. Normally I get the ewcm for 3 days, but had that last week.

If I did O last weekend, I got what seemed to be a positive on Friday. We dtd that night, but hubs didn't finish. Then we dtd successfully on Monday. I don't know if any of this timing would've been right to indicate IB? I'm so confused. I didn't have any IB with my last pregnancy - just cramps. I don't have cramps, but I've had sharp twinge the past 2 days in same spot. I don't know what to make of any of this. 

Or maybe my body is just all screwed up.


----------



## TTC74

Fx it was IB, Fairycat!


----------



## danser55

So yay I'm officially TTC but I don't think I will be able to test or get a BFP until November anyway. I had blood done today by my RE to make sure my hormone levels are back to normal and I haven't O'd yet. On Monday I have a sonohysterogram just to check my ute to make sure there is no tissue leftover from the pregnancy. If both are fine I start femara. I was told I could start metformin today ( which means low carb diet & lots of exercise). I will go for an ultrasound 10/22 to check for follicle sizes have timed intercourse Then a progesterone check 7 days after the u/s to confirm ovulation. I can test 7 days later to see if it worked. 

I am feeling so many emotions. Happy, scared, nervous, excited, hopeful. I am almost feel a bit guilty like it's too soon or I am forgetting my daughter by trying again too soon. I don't know I feel like it will help me heal and I hope it does, while not forgetting my daughter.


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hi may I join you? We lost our third angel at 17 weeks in August and although we werent supposed to be trying (awaiting recurrent miscarraige testing) we have been naughty this month. I will be testing on the 20th if AF hasnt shown. Xxx


----------



## thumpette

Welcome sailorsgirl, sorry for your losses. I hope you catch your rainbow soon. 

Fsirycat, fingers crossed it's ib! I presume pregnancy can have different symptoms each time and the timing does sound good for ib! I'm
10dpo today, hoping to hold off on testing till Wednesday, will most likely get my period on Tuesday if not pg. My chart looks good but not putting too much hope in that because of all the artificial hormones I'm taking! Hoping to see some bfps soon!


----------



## TTC74

Little temp bump today. Keep on rising temp all the way to a BFP!


----------



## fairycat

Sorry for your loss sailorsgirl, I'm sure you're not the only one in that boat with being naughty. Easy to do ;) 

I hope to see some BFPs soon ladies!!

I have mixed emotions about getting pregnant right now. Part of me thinks it's too early. Every time I think about the possibility, it causes me anxiety. But if I knew I'd have a healthy baby, I wouldn't worry. Duh. I wish it was easy and we could know!! :(

I feel better today than yesterday, but still have a headache.


----------



## ILoveme29

@ fairycat I know what you mean. 

Im confused right now as this is my second AF and im on CD11 and still bleeding. Idk if this is normal, the nurse says im ok but bleeding for this long is unusual for me it came 9/29 very light but normal then ended the 10/3 and Tuesday 10/7 I started bleeding again. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## fairycat

That sounds awful ILoveMe. :( It seems like when you call the doc's office, they'll tell you anything is normal, because it's like a free-for-all after mc it seems. I hope it stops for you soon.


I had ewcm today, so maybe I will ovulate tomorrow or in a few days after all. Phew. Now I have to decide if I want to BD or not. :?


----------



## Mdc

Dancser, glad the sono went well. My re wants me to do one this cycle. What day did you have it in and still be able to start Femara? My re said we would have to do a natural this cycle and then medicated the next one. How was the sono for you?

Welcome sailor and so sorry for your loss. Here is to hoping you get your rainbow!

Trumpette, good luck and excited to here good news on Wednesday. 

Ttc, yeah temps keep it up!

Iloveme, ugh sorry for the bleeding, and mc certainly creates havoc. Hope it goes away soon. 

Fairy, glad your O is here, and I certainly understand the worry. To try or not to try. 

Afm, re appt went well, but sadly me lining is only 3mm. Say what?! Ugh. I always have a super light period and docs never took stock so maybe it has always been a problem for me, but I never had a a non pregnant us so who knows. I did use baby Asa the BFP month, so started that up again and hopefully it helps. Just hoping it was not the D&C that caused this. That would be awful. Fairy I saw your other question on this site, so I am stalking an answer too. Hopefully it is common to have one light cycle due to mc and the normal after that. So with the crap lining and some spotting I am not going to test likely unless the witch is really late. Even if I got a BFP it will likely be a cp and I would rather not know. Hopefully IUI this month will work out due to travel schedules. Best thing right now is for the witch to hurry up and get here!

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## TTC74

Evap? It was taken w/I 10 mins but there's no color.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## fairycat

Sorry for your lining issue Mdc, hope it's not a recurrent problem for you. It's probably the d&c. I'm worried about mine being too thin. Hubby says try and see what happens, so that's what we've decided.

TTC - I hope it's the start of something for you! I'm on my phone and didn't see it, but zoomed in and saw a little something. Fx you get a stronger line in a day or two!


----------



## ksquared726

I love how active this thread is, although the fact that there are so many of us is sad :(. But also comforting knowing we're not alone. Sorry I don't post often. It's been super busy at work, which is good because it keeps me distracted!

TTC - I see the line you're talking about but I agree I don't see any color. FX it will have color if you do another test in a couple of days!

Welcome, Sailor!

Iloveme - Is this your first AF since the bleeding from the miscarriage stopped? I think then this counts as your first AF. Mine was really long but it didn't start-stop-start. My 2nd one was more normal. Hope things even out for you!

I'm only CD 9 but I'm already getting fertile signs! My cm is abundant and watery, and my mood has improved a lot. I even had a dream last night about cracking up laughing with my sister, and then another one about a bfp. FX that I achieve O early this month! No ewcm yet but it feels like it's not long until I get some. 

:)


----------



## TTC74

My chart has me super excited. My only triphasic chart to date was a BFP. As for now, though, still a BFN.


----------



## thumpette

Looks great ttc! I was getting excited about mine but then I started thinking that as I'm on cyclogest that probably affects it too. I've been on cyclogest for 9 days now tho and the temps have deffo jumped over the past 2 days so maybe there's something to it! 

Was so tempted to test this morning but the fear of a false positive after the pregnyl trigger shot stopped me. The 2ww is soooo tough!


----------



## ILoveme29

No this is my second, My first was light but sort of normal. This one was weird but my lining and follie sizes match to a normal range at CD12

I did a scan today and my follies are 14mm,9mm,8.5mm im sure ill be going for another scan I usually O by day16.



ksquared726 said:


> I love how active this thread is, although the fact that there are so many of us is sad :(. But also comforting knowing we're not alone. Sorry I don't post often. It's been super busy at work, which is good because it keeps me distracted!
> 
> TTC - I see the line you're talking about but I agree I don't see any color. FX it will have color if you do another test in a couple of days!
> 
> Welcome, Sailor!
> 
> Iloveme - Is this your first AF since the bleeding from the miscarriage stopped? I think then this counts as your first AF. Mine was really long but it didn't start-stop-start. My 2nd one was more normal. Hope things even out for you!
> 
> I'm only CD 9 but I'm already getting fertile signs! My cm is abundant and watery, and my mood has improved a lot. I even had a dream last night about cracking up laughing with my sister, and then another one about a bfp. FX that I achieve O early this month! No ewcm yet but it feels like it's not long until I get some.
> 
> :)


----------



## fairycat

No O for me. No symptoms either. I don't get it. Beginning to think last week was it.

Does anybody else still get twinges/spasms in your uterus? I've been getting them again for the past few days. Also, my cat absolutely will not leave me alone. My dog hasn't been acting like he did when I was pregnant before though. I'm so confused still. My right nipple has also been getting a painful twing/spasm all day today. I figure I'll know something mid next week.


----------



## ksquared726

Iloveme - Glad you seem to be prepping for O at a normal pace anyways. That's awesome that you get regular scans so you know exactly what's happening in there!

Fairycat - Yes I definitely do. I seem to regularly feel a twinge or poke in my ovaries and/or uterus. And the boob pain seem to be at random too. I had that a few days ago, after AF but well before O. At least it lets me just know that I can't trust symptom spotting so hopefully I'll be able to keep my mind off it once O happens.

I went to my BFF's baby shower today. I did fine until the gifts, and then i think I started being more sullen. No tears but just in a funk. And then I thought about how I would have been 5 months now and my BFF and I could have had a super cute double bump photo, and today would have been a much happier day. Ah well, at least I got through it.


----------



## fairycat

ksquared - I'm glad you got through the shower with no tears. :) That could not have been easy.

I've been watching my progression of pregnancy tests this week, what do you ladies make of these? Is it me or did it almost go negative one day then get darker the next two? Today's (bottom) definitely has a pink color, the last few days haven't really had a pink color. I changed the contrast as I could see it on my phone but not on the computer very well.
 



Attached Files:







tests.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## FarfromHome

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone :hugs: I'm excited to have a couple cycle buddies...praying for BFPS all around!

So, I'm kind of kicking myself that I didn't do any OPKs this month since I really have no idea when I'm going to O. The one ovulation predictor chart I looked at said my fertile window wasn't until the 12th but then I looked at a couple more that said I could have been fertile as early as the 9th(!?) DH and I have both had super busy work schedules...and well let's just say we haven't been up to much the last few days. We did BD on Thursday night (8th) though. Ugh. I've never used OPKs before but it probably would have been a good idea. I don't really seem to have any ewcm yet though...so hopefully I haven't missed anything important. I can tell my cm though is getting a lot clearer and thiner. Haha, no such thing as TMI here right?

Planning to BD the next 5-6 days in a row and hope for the best. DH is headed out of town on Friday so hopefully I don't O late either. Really trying hard not to stress but holy cow it's hard. If we don't get pregnant this month were going to have to wait until January to TTC again so I feel like the pressure is on lol.


----------



## TTC74

Temp dip with bfn at 10 DPO. Feeling out.


----------



## thumpette

Bfn at 13 dpo &#128532; 9 months today since Max was born. Shit day all round


----------



## LynAnne

:hugs: So sorry thumpette.


----------



## everything

I'm so sorry thumpette, your temps are still great so maybe there is hope if AF still hasn't shown? How was you progesterone?


----------



## TTC74

11DPO BFN. I can't afford to do an IUI cycle this month. So, I'm going to make an appt to do one in November. 

Thumpette - sorry. :hugs:


----------



## ILoveme29

@TTC your still in til AF shows
@Fairycat there still all positive, are you going in for beta check
@thumpette I'm sorry it's not your month , hang in for next month


----------



## fairycat

I'm trying to avoid it, I get queasy. At least I have my baseline if nothing else. Frustrated it's still positive. Doc's office wasn't much help when I called the last time.


----------



## LynAnne

Still hanging around to see if AF is going to show. It's five weeks since my mc tomorrow and still no show. Of course by NTNP and not tracking ovulation this month it means that I feel like I'm in complete limbo. At least I got negative hpt last week so if I don't get AF and I'm lucky enough to have caught it then I'll know it's a new pregnancy if I get a BFP. TMI I have slightly yellow cm and the odd boob twinge and light cramps on and off. No idea what's going on though. Thought AF was coming this weekend but still no show! Gah!


----------



## fairycat

I've been having cramps since yesterday afternoon. I don't know what the heck is going on with me either.


----------



## Mdc

Thumpette, so sorry for the shitty day :hugs: Hopefully it is a late BFP. 

TTC, hang in there. Sucks that financials have to play such a big part in all of this. Still will be stalking because it is still early. How long is your usual LP?

Lyn, I hear you about the wacko cycle. I am temping and still don't have a clue...dpo 17 and nada. 

Fairy, I am cramping to and if the witch is coming I just wish she would get here already. 

I have no idea what is going on now. Dpo17, wondfo negative, and no witch. Ugh the longest LP ever. I just want her to show so I can get my repeat day 3 labs and sono, and praying no problems from the D&C. Worst case is I am so off my I have dropped a couple balls at work, which I NEVER do. I hate that feeling. I am so wrapped up in getting preggo again, I feel like I am losing my footing. Ugh!!!


----------



## LynAnne

Well I've started bleeding now so I think af has finally shown up. I'm feeling fairly happy with this as this cycle has been so all over the place that I'm happy to put it behind me. Fingers crossed that November will be the month for me instead - especially as I'd be due right around my birthday!! 

Good luck to all still waiting to test. I'll still be checking on on you. Might start a November thread too. Its nice to have a group like this for the TWW, especially as we've all gone through a loss.


----------



## everything

2 dpo here and just the normal light cramping and my breasts are already starting to become sore and my nipples starting to itch but that has happened before. We'll be on our honeymoon when it's finally time to test so that might actually help. I booked my DH in for a SA right after we come back so we can start more fertility treatment other then just femara if this cycle is a burst as well


----------



## ILoveme29

So it's CD14 for me, nurse called and said my largest follie size is 20mm I get to take my Ovidrel shot tonight and go in tomorrow and the next day for iui. I'm so nervous and anxious just praying and being hopeful


----------



## TTC74

Mdc said:


> TTC, hang in there. Sucks that financials have to play such a big part in all of this. Still will be stalking because it is still early. How long is your usual LP?

15 days or so


----------



## Mdc

Good luck iloveme!


----------



## ksquared726

Mdc said:


> Thumpette, so sorry for the shitty day :hugs: Hopefully it is a late BFP.
> 
> TTC, hang in there. Sucks that financials have to play such a big part in all of this. Still will be stalking because it is still early. How long is your usual LP?
> 
> Lyn, I hear you about the wacko cycle. I am temping and still don't have a clue...dpo 17 and nada.
> 
> Fairy, I am cramping to and if the witch is coming I just wish she would get here already.
> 
> I have no idea what is going on now. Dpo17, wondfo negative, and no witch. Ugh the longest LP ever. I just want her to show so I can get my repeat day 3 labs and sono, and praying no problems from the D&C. Worst case is I am so off my I have dropped a couple balls at work, which I NEVER do. I hate that feeling. I am so wrapped up in getting preggo again, I feel like I am losing my footing. Ugh!!!

Hey there - I'm looking at your chart and I'm not so sure your O date is accurate. It almost looks like you're 4dpo today because no other temp rises have been consistent, plus you had more symptoms around then. And I'm not seeing any ewcm in your stats. I'm sorry your cycle is so confusing this time! I hope you get some answers soon!


----------



## fairycat

Good luck ILoveMe!!

I'm crampy, grumpy, tired, and emotional. I feel like I did when I found out I was pregnant before. I hate this not knowing anything thing. Maybe this is why the doc said to wait 3 cycles lol. If I'm pregnant, I'm spotting a very tiny bit so not very hopeful. If I'm not I wish my period would start 2 weeks early already. Sick of feeling like this. I cried for an hour last night when I saw a pregnant lady.


----------



## TTC74

With a BFN at 12 DPO, I know I'm out. I anticipate a temp drop tomorrow in anticipation of AF on Friday.


----------



## ksquared726

I'm so sorry you're feeling so emotional, fairycat :(. 

Sorry to hear about the bfn, ttc :(. 

Afm - Nothing really going on. I was all excited because I felt like I was starting to enter my fertile window last Friday with watery cm and the happy mood, but since then my cm hasn't been a lot and not all that watery anymore, and no ewcm yet. Also had a tiny bit of brown spotting yesterday so some leftover AF maybe. Maybe I will O around my regular time then and that means I'm still a week away. I took two OPKs yesterday and both were very negative, barely a line. 

Anyone else have trouble exercising? I feel like my muscles get sore and tired too easy and I have a hard time getting back into my pre-pregnancy exercise habits. I'm not tired or sluggish in regular everyday life, just can't get my muscles to feel stronger. I like to run but my muscles just burn and I have to walk a lot still, even after trying for a month. Ugh.


----------



## fairycat

ksquared - I'm with you on the exercise. All I can muster regularly is walking, so I've been doing a lot of walking. I tried to get back into my Jillian Michaels workout, but I was just too weak for it to be any sort of 'fun'. I figure as long as I keep moving, that's something. You'll get back to it eventually.


----------



## Mdc

Ksquared, yeah I am think a anovulatory cycle also with my temp drops. I remembered some of my O temps were really early in the morning because I was traveling back east. Would make sense since I have never had post O temps drops below cover, and would explain my 3mm lining. Guess I am just going to ask the doc if I should wait it our or just do the sono later this week. 

Fairy, sorry you are feeling down, but if it gives you a BFP it will all be worth it. Did the doc give a reason for three cycles? I have heard so much back and forth on that.


----------



## fairycat

No, he didn't give me any reason. He said 3 cycles or first normal AF. I don't know what's up with my body right now. I'm not cramping at all today, just had it for 1.5 days. Weird. Had it for 2 days with my last pregnancy. I'm not feeling pregnant though... all logic says I'm not.


----------



## TTC74

I didn't have an FRER this morning so I tested with a cheapie. After picking up some FRER, I took one and immediately got what looks like an Evap. Is it possible that this could be the start of a late BFP?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Mdc

TTC, not sure I see anything, but I suck at reading lines. It could be a later implantation, and a couple days to get good levels of hcg. Fingers still crossed!


----------



## fairycat

I broke down and got a few FRERs. For baseline and to see if the line gets darker. Ok, I'm addicted... who here isn't :p 

Yesterday's line was very noticeable and pink. Today, it's almost stark white BFN. But yet my Wondfo seems darker than yesterdays. Both with same urine. I don't understand what's going on here. I give up on these tests...


----------



## thumpette

No period for me today, tomorrow is 15 dpo. Going to test again in the morning but I'd say period will have arrived by then. Clinging onto some hope!


----------



## Sophiejash

Hi everyone, I'm hoping for a BFP this month. Only lost our little one last month so have been trying before AF shows (praying she won't). I'm also kicking myself for not doing opks as I have no idea really when/if I've ovulated. I've had some symptoms which have indicated I have so hoping I'll get my BFP and not AF by the end of this month. 
Good luck everyone and lots of baby dust x


----------



## beemeck

phewwww I think I'm all caught up!

although I'm exhausted from some crazy times in Vegas, I am feeling really good about my TTC journey. I had my Dr appt last week. As expected, my Dr was very aggressive with figuring out what's going on. I got my bloods taken that day and he called me the next morning. He said that my hormone panel looked great and that the symptoms I'm experiencing may be left over from my methotrexate shot (a type of chemo used for ectopic pregnancies) or from stress. I don't feel stressed really - every month I'm convinced I'm pregnant and then just feel sad when I'm not, but I think stress must be playing a role. I relaxed by the pool most of the weekend, got a massage and facial, and really think I just need to keep up with these type of things to relieve some of the stress. As predicted, I think I am O'in early this month (guessing today is the day but will see what today's OPK says - I'm expecting it to go lighter). 

So overall just feeling refreshed. Glad that my hormone levels are normal and now just trying to be calmer about the whole process. My temps got messed up from Vegas - traveling, drinking, not sleeping, time difference, hot weather and sun etc, but back on track now after I had to discard 1 I can see my SO's point about not traveling close to O. I had EWCM the first day there and panicked. Luckily I packed my OPKs and they were negative. Was going to BD every other day this month, but did already panic there and can't resist BDing when I know I'm fertile. hopefully this is it. 

FX for all of you ladies! thinking of you today, thumpette!


----------



## TTC74

BFN this morning with FMU at 13 DPO. Disappointing to say the least. 

I'm also extremely aggravated. I normally get a touch of PMS the day AF starts and maybe a day after. This month, I started getting pretty moderate PMS pain at 12 DPO. AF usually comes at 15 DPO. Don't know what my kooky body is doing.


----------



## TTC74

I posted a pic of my test from this morning on countdown to pregnancy. Of 12 voters, only 3 have said negative. 3 have said positive and 6 are unsure. Now I'm confused! :wacko: Guess only tomorrow's test and temp will tell.


----------



## fairycat

My Wondfo just had a shadow of a line this morning. I think my mysterious cramping spotting is my body letting go of some more stuff. I'm spotting a bit heavier today.  Hoping this finally gets me back down to 0. Sick of testing positive still. I want to move on and be normal again.


----------



## sailorsgirl

So I believe I am 10dpo but I am getting cramps already, have done for about 3 days now. So it looks like af may arrive early? Although I never usually get cramps for so long before af. Must be messed up still after my mc. Xx


----------



## thumpette

AF arrived this morning, 2 days late but temps were dropping so I kinda knew at least. Onto a new month now at least. I hate that limbo. Good luck to everyone left! Xx


----------



## Sophiejash

Arhh Thumpette, sorry to hear that. Finger crossed this cycle will be your cycle and you get that BFP.


----------



## beemeck

sailorsgirl said:


> So I believe I am 10dpo but I am getting cramps already, have done for about 3 days now. So it looks like af may arrive early? Although I never usually get cramps for so long before af. Must be messed up still after my mc. Xx

hi sailor. I had never experienced this either until my loss. Since my ectopic, I now have cramps the 4 days leading up to my period. It's crazy how things can change our bodies like that. Hopefully it's just a one time thing for you, or even better yet, some implantation cramping :winkwink: FX!


----------



## beemeck

thumpette said:


> AF arrived this morning, 2 days late but temps were dropping so I kinda knew at least. Onto a new month now at least. I hate that limbo. Good luck to everyone left! Xx

so sorry sweets. your LP looks nice and long though :thumbup: I'll be thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## TTC74

Agreed. I've had PMS the for the last 2 days. I expect AF today or tomorrow based on my temp. I haven't had PMS prior to AF in years. This seems to be a new development since my ectopic. Our bodies are so kooky!


----------



## beemeck

yes it drives me nuts! :wacko:


----------



## ksquared726

Sailorsgirl - My last cycle I had cramps pretty much from 4 dpo until AF! Hoping our bodies go back to feeling more normal as time goes on. 

Thumpette - sorry about AF :(. Now rest up, have some wine and FX this next cycle is lucky for you. 

TTC74 - Sorry you're at a confusing point with the test. I have to say when I feel out with my temps, I've always been right. With my bfp my temps started going up at 12dpo. Temps so far have been the only semi-reliable thing. But everyone's different. Hopefully you get an answer soon!

Fairycat - Ugh, you poor thing still seeing faint positives when you just want to put it all behind you and move on to your rainbow bfp! :hugs: FX that AF gets going and purges the remaining HCG from your system. 

Afm - I'm CD 15 and just waiting for some signs of ewcm. My cm has been slowly increasing, but it's a mix of wet/kinda creamy/sometimes slightly stretchy. So I have no idea what to mark it as in FF. OPKs still very negative and not getting darker. Was hoping to O a few days earlier this month because AF was a couple days shorter, but looks like I'm still a few days away at least. :coffee:


----------



## fairycat

sailorsgirl - seems it's happening to me too :(

ksquared - hope O comes for you soon!

Afm, I think AF is a week early. Spotting increasingly heavier, still cramping here and there. At least today it was red and pretty normal consistency. I guess if I did O a week early, this makes sense. Hoping this AF is normal so next month I can feel comfortable TTC.


----------



## Mdc

TTC and beemeck, kooky bodies unite. My cycle is so messed up also and I don't think I even O'd. Ugh!

Thumpette, sorry about AF, but you are right on to next month!

Ksquared, good luck with O. 

Fairy, maybe the I hope AF stays away. 

Afm, just waiting to hear from the doc if I O'd. I have never not O'd but I think after my mmc, my body and throughly confused. Wahhhhh! I guess on to Novemeber for me too.


----------



## beemeck

Mdc said:


> TTC and beemeck, kooky bodies unite. My cycle is so messed up also and I don't think I even O'd. Ugh!
> 
> Thumpette, sorry about AF, but you are right on to next month!
> 
> Ksquared, good luck with O.
> 
> Fairy, maybe the I hope AF stays away.
> 
> Afm, just waiting to hear from the doc if I O'd. I have never not O'd but I think after my mmc, my body and throughly confused. Wahhhhh! I guess on to Novemeber for me too.

keep us posted on what Doc says! last week when I glanced at your chart, I thought you just O'ed later than FF said. But now looking, it seems that you haven't yet. But I wouldn't give up - might just be a random super long cycle instead of an AO one due to the MMC. I never understand how people can carry a baby for 9 months and bodies jump back to normal, and mine is a mess after just a few weeks pregnant! :wacko:


----------



## Mdc

beemeck said:


> Mdc said:
> 
> 
> TTC and beemeck, kooky bodies unite. My cycle is so messed up also and I don't think I even O'd. Ugh!
> 
> Thumpette, sorry about AF, but you are right on to next month!
> 
> Ksquared, good luck with O.
> 
> Fairy, maybe the I hope AF stays away.
> 
> Afm, just waiting to hear from the doc if I O'd. I have never not O'd but I think after my mmc, my body and throughly confused. Wahhhhh! I guess on to Novemeber for me too.
> 
> keep us posted on what Doc says! last week when I glanced at your chart, I thought you just O'ed later than FF said. But now looking, it seems that you haven't yet. But I wouldn't give up - might just be a random super long cycle instead of an AO one due to the MMC. I never understand how people can carry a baby for 9 months and bodies jump back to normal, and mine is a mess after just a few weeks pregnant! :wacko:Click to expand...

My doc drew a P4 level to see if I O'd and if not she will likely put me on progesterone for a kick start. One good thing about going to an re I guess is that they don't mess around.


----------



## beemeck

Mdc said:


> beemeck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mdc said:
> 
> 
> TTC and beemeck, kooky bodies unite. My cycle is so messed up also and I don't think I even O'd. Ugh!
> 
> Thumpette, sorry about AF, but you are right on to next month!
> 
> Ksquared, good luck with O.
> 
> Fairy, maybe the I hope AF stays away.
> 
> Afm, just waiting to hear from the doc if I O'd. I have never not O'd but I think after my mmc, my body and throughly confused. Wahhhhh! I guess on to Novemeber for me too.
> 
> keep us posted on what Doc says! last week when I glanced at your chart, I thought you just O'ed later than FF said. But now looking, it seems that you haven't yet. But I wouldn't give up - might just be a random super long cycle instead of an AO one due to the MMC. I never understand how people can carry a baby for 9 months and bodies jump back to normal, and mine is a mess after just a few weeks pregnant! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> My doc drew a P4 level to see if I O'd and if not she will likely put me on progesterone for a kick start. One good thing about going to an re I guess is that they don't mess around.Click to expand...

good! they shouldn't. we want our babies! :growlmad: and soon, please and thank you :haha: so glad you were able to get in with her. FX!!


----------



## fairycat

So I thought my actual AF was starting. I have the sickish feeling I get when it starts, I have the headache, a touch crampy, it was clotty... wasn't feeling well so I left work. I get home and there's nothing there anymore! What the heck!? I feel like I'm wasting sick time. I don't understand my body at all right now :(


----------



## ksquared726

Ugh, I'm sorry fairycat! Like no spotting or anything?? Sometimes I wonder if a clot gets stuck in the cervix and there's build-up behind it before it gets pushed out. Sometimes that seems to happen to me when AF gets lighter toward the end but it's more clotty. It'll get lighter then heavier. Not sure if that's what is happening with you. Sorry you're not feeling well :(.

Edited to add: Good luck with your results, Mdc! Glad you're getting taken care of with your healthcare system.


----------



## Mdc

Fairy, sorry your body is confusing you. It is frustrating I know. 

So results back and progesterone is low so no ovulation for me. Good news that hopefully that is why my lining was so thin. Bad news now running to see if there is still hcg (really hope not because that would be a d&c again and it was not very fun the first time). Not too worried bc frer was stark white yesterday. Also running an estrogen to see if I am gearing up to O myself. If not, the Provera it is and AF could be 20 more days out. :saywhat: I have a new appreciation for those with really long cycles. 

Hopefully some of you will bring some luck to this thread, bc it certainly won't be me. Come on November luck! I think someone said something about starting a thread for next month and if you do I am in :thumbup:


----------



## fairycat

Nope, no more spotting for me!! Very headachey and still a bit crampy tonight. Also super crabby and getting annoyed at every little thing. This is really getting on my nerves. I wonder if I should call my doc back. Although I don't want another procedure.


----------



## ILoveme29

Im sorry I missed a few posts, is everything okay? hows it going?


fairycat said:


> Nope, no more spotting for me!! Very headachey and still a bit crampy tonight. Also super crabby and getting annoyed at every little thing. This is really getting on my nerves. I wonder if I should call my doc back. Although I don't want another procedure.


----------



## ILoveme29

I am now 3piui but I promised myself I wouldn't symptom spot nor engage In any forums, I just want the two weeks to pass and be hopeful. anyone else in this TWW with me?


----------



## beemeck

ILoveme29 said:


> I am now 3piui but I promised myself I wouldn't symptom spot nor engage In any forums, I just want the two weeks to pass and be hopeful. anyone else in this TWW with me?

I thought I O'ed a few days ago based on opks and CM, but nothing going on with my temps so I guess not? I think this will be my last month temping and using opks - it really just must be stressing me out too much :nope:


----------



## ILoveme29

I agree it just adds on stress, I try to be more relaxed I don't want to get my hopes up. To constantly think about it is kind of depressing.


----------



## ILoveme29

But if you don't how would you know if you O? do you see a RE or trying natural



beemeck said:


> ILoveme29 said:
> 
> 
> I am now 3piui but I promised myself I wouldn't symptom spot nor engage In any forums, I just want the two weeks to pass and be hopeful. anyone else in this TWW with me?
> 
> I thought I O'ed a few days ago based on opks and CM, but nothing going on with my temps so I guess not? I think this will be my last month temping and using opks - it really just must be stressing me out too much :nope:Click to expand...


----------



## beemeck

ILoveme29 said:


> But if you don't how would you know if you O? do you see a RE or trying natural
> 
> 
> 
> beemeck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILoveme29 said:
> 
> 
> I am now 3piui but I promised myself I wouldn't symptom spot nor engage In any forums, I just want the two weeks to pass and be hopeful. anyone else in this TWW with me?
> 
> I thought I O'ed a few days ago based on opks and CM, but nothing going on with my temps so I guess not? I think this will be my last month temping and using opks - it really just must be stressing me out too much :nope:Click to expand...Click to expand...

yes I saw my dr last week - confirmed body was getting ready to O. had all signs of it days ago. even my CM is completely dried up now. it has to be the stress. I went to Dr because my hair is falling out and my face is so broken out and all of my hormones came back normal so that's the only explanation. I don't feel actively stressed, but I really must be...


----------



## ILoveme29

@Beemeck im so sorry your going through all of this, have you considered acupuncture or a spa day. I myself have not tried it but I hear it does help


----------



## beemeck

ILoveme29 said:


> @Beemeck im so sorry your going through all of this, have you considered acupuncture or a spa day. I myself have not tried it but I hear it does help

I just did the spa last week in vegas and it was amazing. I thought it was just what I needed and felt so much more relaxed. I guess I even still feel relaxed - I've never had a month where I don't O (to my knowledge). I do consider acupuncture too. thanks for the suggestions and for thinking of me. I'm looking forward to taking my opk in a few hours to see if it's finally positive. really keeping my FX for you... I know how hard the TWW is. I try to stay as BUSY as I possibly can. that's really the only thing that helps for me. I can't occupy myself watching tv or reading because my mind just wanders there, so I actually have to be out and moving at all times. :wacko:


----------



## fairycat

ILoveme29 said:


> Im sorry I missed a few posts, is everything okay? hows it going?
> 
> 
> fairycat said:
> 
> 
> Nope, no more spotting for me!! Very headachey and still a bit crampy tonight. Also super crabby and getting annoyed at every little thing. This is really getting on my nerves. I wonder if I should call my doc back. Although I don't want another procedure.Click to expand...

Spotting again today and passed a big clump of something - don't know if it was a dried up clot or tissue. It took me by surprise. Still have positive tests that just won't go negative. I'm completely fed up.


----------



## Mdc

Fairy, that royally sucks. You probably said, but did you have a follow up appt with your doc after the D&C to see if everything was clear?


----------



## fairycat

I had a 2 week appointment, but all he did was make sure I was mentally healthy and feeling ok, plus talk about future plans. No exam or u/s or anything. Since I was feeling fine he sent me on my way. I called the nurse about 3 weeks ago and she didn't seem at all concerned, but that was before my "period". If AF doesn't start and I'm still spotting come Monday, i am going to call back.


----------



## Mdc

My doc did not follow up either, but my new re wants to do a sono. So weird how everyone is different.


----------



## Mdc

Ugh! RN called and my hcg is 5 so waiting out the weekend and she is going to staff with the doc on Monday. Either more blood or maybe another D&C (moderate chance she said). Really really hope it is not the later. The last one was awful.


----------



## sailorsgirl

I'm being bad and testing before af is due. 12dpo and bfn :( don't know I let myself get my hopes up. Xx


----------



## Sophiejash

Anyone know how to put a photo on here, I'd like all your opinions on a test I've just done? X


----------



## TTC74

Sophiejash said:


> Anyone know how to put a photo on here, I'd like all your opinions on a test I've just done? X

Go down to manage files. Choose attachments. Choose file. Choose close this window only after the file (pic) has uploaded and is showing in the attachments field. Then your pic is attached.


----------



## Sophiejash

:thumbup:


----------



## Sophiejash

Does this work?
Yay it did, anybody see any line?? I'm only 8dpo
 



Attached Files:







274.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 19


----------



## thumpette

I Deffo see a line there! Congrats!


----------



## elliecain

Yes, a definite :bfp:

Hope you have a very happy and healthy 9 months! Such an early clear positive must mean good high hgc levels... Good luck!!!


----------



## Sophiejash

I'm slightly concerned because I miscarriage only last month so haven't even had AF yet, so I'm really worried as to if it's actually real. I've done several tests after the miscarriage, before trying again and since trying again for the sole purpose of seeing my levels drop back low and have had some that were definitely negative but still worried that it's a false positive. 
I am worrying too much?


----------



## sailorsgirl

Ah congratulations! 

I'd try not to worry too much, I'm sure that if you've had a bfn after your miscarraige everything should be fine now but know from experience that not worrying is easier said than done! 

Xx

Xx


----------



## elliecain

If you aren't sure, can you get bloods done? They can retest to see if levels rise. If not, test again in a couple of days to see if the line darkens xx


----------



## fairycat

Sophie - test again in a couple days or call your doc for blood test. I'd personally test again, you will definitely know in a couple days, probably sooner than getting blood done.

Mdc - why would you need another d&c? I really hope not. That's the main thing keeping me from calling my doc. 

I thought AF started again... bad cramps, spotting. Nope, stopped again. But I am passing clots still and passed one bigger than yesterdays. Wth is going on... I'm glad to be getting rid of this stuff, but I want a proper AF!


----------



## Mdc

Sophie, I do see it also, and I suck at seeing lines. I agree with everyone else either call to get HCG levels to monitor the increase or test again in a couple days. I can understand your worry, but try to be positive. A negative is a negative and now a positive is a definite positive!

Fairy, if there is residual tissue left then I may have to have another D&C to remove it. However I feel (and hope) that it is just my body slowly recovering. I understand that the RN could not tell me one way or another, so she was likely covering her bases and said it is a possibility. My stress levels have been really high and so I am making it a point to be kind to myself and heal. Hopefully my body will appreciate it and get back on board.


----------



## fairycat

Mdc - I hope you don't have any left! How long has it been again? 

I also need to de-stress. I'm trying not to think about things as much. I'm definitely not thinking about getting pregnant right now-right now anymore either. Now I'm seeing why the doc says to wait 3 cycles or a normal period - I can't imagine getting pregnant and having all these clots just sit in there with a baby. I can't imagine that would be a great environment. If I don't get some sort of flow going by Monday I'm definitely calling my doc back. I'm starting to worry about the lack of flow I've had twice now. I can say the area does feel a lot different today after passing those big things, ugh.


----------



## Cmcxx

Sophiejash said:


> Does this work?
> Yay it did, anybody see any line?? I'm only 8dpo

Sophie is this superdrug ? Did u do another ? x


----------



## Sophiejash

Cmc - yes superdrug. I do have another but didn't want to use it for a couple of days X


----------



## Sophiejash

View attachment 904173


Here's today's test, it's one step, yesterday's one step was lighter than today's
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## fairycat

It seems AF is really here... a week early. I'm feeling a tiny bit better about things. It's heavier than last month... but not anywhere close to normal. I think I just need to give myself some time. 

As for November... I'm not going to prevent anything, but I'm certainly not going to try either. I have 1 preg test left so I'll wait for a week or two to take the last one. I'm really wondering if I haven't been getting evaps. Almost every test is the same and the line is sometimes darker and sometimes lighter. Screw those tests.


----------



## pipsbabybean

Sophiejash said:


> View attachment 904173
> 
> 
> Here's today's test, it's one step, yesterday's one step was lighter than today's

Wahoo looks good hun x


----------



## Sophiejash

Thanks Pips, not convinced now though, not getting anything showing on the one step this morning which makes me think they're evap lines as I can't remember how long I waited, I think it was about half hour or more and too scared to do the superdrug one yet. I just feel it's too early to test. I don't actually know when I ovulated, just going by signs, so think it was Friday/Saturday before last so think I need to leave it a good week and see what happens. my boobs felt a little sore yesterday, not don't seem to bad today so I have noooooooo idea!!


----------



## beemeck

fx for you sophie!

fairy -good luck, thinking about you. sounds like after this bleed you should be getting back on track :thumbup:

AFM - should be ovulating today (much later than usual) which means I prob won't be testing until November (although prob some early testing in Oct :blush:). Good luck ladies - hoping for rainbows for all of us! :hugs:


----------



## fairycat

Thanks beemeck! I totally feel like my mc is finally over. It's been looking normal for almost 24 hours now and actually having a real one this time. Woohoo!


----------



## beemeck

fairycat said:


> Thanks beemeck! I totally feel like my mc is finally over. It's been looking normal for almost 24 hours now and actually having a real one this time. Woohoo!

that's great - I think different losses take different amounts of time to heal for whatever reason. looking forward to the future! :thumbup:


----------



## fairycat

For sure. I really hope we all get our sticky beans soon!!!


----------



## Sophiejash

Arhh my one step tests are all over the place. Feel really nauseous today though. Scared to do my other superdrug test... Trying so hard to leave it as many days and as long as possible X


----------



## mrsmax

Sophie - do it to put your mind at rest (and cause we want to know too :wink:) The two you have posted look pretty clear to me!


----------



## Sophiejash

I might do it tomorrow, don't feel like I can do it today as not using first wee of the day. I'm so scared whats showing is hCG left over from my miscarriage, I'm doubting the negatives I had previously. I'm scared it'll be a no x


----------



## TTC74

I've been taking all these FertileAid supps. Well, I think there may actually be something to them. I'm on my 5th day of AF. It's been light, but still - I usually only get 3 days of AF. So, it seems like at the very least it's helping some with lining.


----------



## Mdc

Ttc, what is in fertilaid?

Sophie, I am hoping you get great news tomorrow if you test again. 

Fairy, glad AF is regular. 

Afm, I am totally out until December at the earliest. Ugh! Doc put me on estrogen to prevent O for 'uterine healing', then a sonogram on the 6th then Provera for 10 days to jump start AF. I know she knows what she is doing and if she feels my body is not ready and needs time to heal, then I will be a good little patient and wait. But it SUCKS!


----------



## TTC74

FertileAid, OvaBoost, and FertileCM supplements. https://www.fairhavenhealth.com/ttc-boost-bundle.html


----------



## FarfromHome

Checking in :thumbup: So, I'm not really sure when I O'd...fertile window was suppose to be between 11th and 16th. I'm guessing I O'd 13th or 14th just based on what was "supposed" to happen but I did have some ewcm on the 15th :shrug: It's really hard to gauge your cm when you're BD'ing a lot , so who knows. Anyways, we were able to BD on 8th, 11th, 12th, 13th,14th, and 15th. I think we were supposed to on the 16th but my DH had a 6am flight that morning so it just wasn't happening.

So, I'm thinking im probably either 6 or 7 dpo. I'm definitely feeling like I normally do before a bfp so I'm really praying this is it. I can tell my progesterone is up because I've broken out, been hot and dizzy. I'm also definitely feeling more sick to my stomach, especially if I wait to long to eat. I've been crampy today so maybe it's implantation? Not sure when I'm going to test yet...but I'm definitely feeling anxious. 

Gonna go back and read now on how everyone's doing :hugs:


----------



## Sophiejash

I started bleeding earlier today so after those very promising test results.. I think I'm out this month. Very disappointing


----------



## Mdc

Far, sounds promising!

Sophie, sorry about the bleeding. That is just not fair.


----------



## fairycat

Mdc - sorry you have to wait, what a bummer! But if your body needs time you'll be glad you waited in the end, I'm sure.

TTC - AF for me is staying longer than normal too, mines usually 4 days and today's the 4th day and not stopping. I like to think d&c gave me a sparkling brand new start. I'm glad your fertilaid is helping.

Far - Fx for you!


----------



## beemeck

hugs to everyone on this thread! these threads are so heartbreaking, but I'm so glad that we've all found each other. 

MDC I'm so sorry about having to wait a bit. I feel like every day can feel like a lifetime when TTC so I def sympathize. After my cervical ectopic I was told to wait 3 months. It was the worst ever, but like you said I did it because I want to make sure I do this TTC right for the baby. 

fairy - sounds like everything is getting out and you'll be back on track for next month. FX!

I'm currently 2 DPO and although AF isn't due til November, I'll test on the 30 and 31 of this month because of halloween parties I have lol. I really didn't want to test early this time, but if they are BFNs you can be sure I'll be having a glass of wine. If I gave up drinking every TWW I would really lose my sanity :haha:


----------



## ILoveme29

Hello ladies, I took a test today just to test out my trigger and its neg., so at least I know if I get bfp a few days from now its not trigger. only 10 days post trigger, and 9dpo, 9/8dpiui so I will test again on tuesday


----------



## beemeck

good luck!! can't wait to see the results - FX :hugs::hugs:


----------



## fairycat

Good luck ILoveMe!! Hoping for a :bfp:


----------



## FarfromHome

I got impatient and those pregnancy tests were taunting me on my bathroom counter :blush: I figured maybe I o'd earlier and if I had on CD13 or 14 I'd be 9 or 8 dpo. But, :bfn: of course. I know i should probably wait but I'm probably going to test again with fmu for the next couple days. 

ILoveMe-fingers crossed for you :dust:

Sophie- lots of :hugs:


----------



## ILoveme29

So I keep getting very faint positives. I work at a clinic and did blood work results should b in by tomorrow.. Hoping and praying these lines get darker AF is due today
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## TTC74

Fx iloveme!


----------

